# Freundin bergab total verängstigt



## pedax (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

heute war meine Freundin mit mir biken und sie ist leider total ängstlich beim bergab fahren - jetzt möchte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben könnt wie ich ihr die Angst nehmen kann?

Bergauf fährt sie wirklich gut aber kaum gehts bergab (über 3m breite sehr fest gefahrene Schotterstraße mit nur 6-15% Gefälle - Durchschnittsgefälle 10%) bekommt sie total Schiss, lässt ständig die Bremse schleifen und fährt nur 10-20 km/h. Eigentlich wollte ich morgen eine größere Tour mit Ihr fahren, aber da es bei der über 1000 Höhenmeter bergab geht werde ich das wohl eher verschieben, da ich echt Angst hab, dass Ihre Bremsen zu heiß werden. Ich hab schon versucht mit Ihr auf Schotter- und Asphaltparkplätzen zu üben - außerdem habe ich auch versucht sowohl vor, hinter als auch neben ihr zu fahren aber nichts brachte bisher den gewünschten Erfolg. 

Hat vielleicht irgendjemand einen Tip für mich wie ich Ihr die Angst nehmen kann?


----------



## J.O (22. Mai 2011)

Flach anfangen, ist doch wie bei allem, langsam ran tasten und sich dann auch mal überwinden. Wenn es dann einmal klick gemacht hat geht das, wobei ca:10% wirklich noch recht flach ist. 
Und das wichtigste, nicht drängen manchen hilft es auch wenn sie mal alleine Fahren ohne das immer einer hinter einem steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (22. Mai 2011)

viel Geduld mitbringen und nicht überfordern....

das kommt mit der Zeit, einfach fahren, fahren, fahren. Mit leichten Gefällen anfangen, die vor allem kurz sind, d.h. übersichtlich und Ende in Sicht. Und immer wieder bekannte Strecken fahren, damit Routine kommt und ein Gefühl fürs Rad. Mit der Zeit kommt der Spaß am zügig fahren und dann traut man sich auch mehr. 

Unser einer mag das kaum verstehen, aber wenn bergabfahren Stress bedeutet macht das den ganzen Spaß am Radfahren kaputt. Und den Spaß kann man nicht erzwingen, ich musste da bei meiner auch ziemlich viel Geduld mitbringen. Aber mittlerweile klappts ziemlich gut und macht immer mehr spaß...


----------



## jan84 (22. Mai 2011)

Setz sie nicht unter Druck, entweder machts von selbst *klick* oder eben nicht. Fahr mit ihr mal ein paar flache Touren - wo das Problem eben nicht auftritt - und mach mit ihr im flachen ein paar Bremsübungen aus verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten (nur vorne Bremsen, nur hinten, beide Bremsen). Dann immer mal wieder in etwas "steileres" Gelände vortasten, ich denke es kommt mit der Routine. 

Ich kenne aber einige Frauen, die (Fahrtechnik-)Tipps vom Partner nicht annehmen wollen/können. Hier könntest evtl. auch sinnvoll sein, wenn deine Freundin einfach mal einen grundlegenden Fahrtechnikkurs mitmacht. Ob Ladys-only oder gemischte Gruppe muss sie selbst wissen. 
Evtl. kannst Sie in dem Kontext auch mal auf diverse frauenspezifische MTB-Seiten/Foren im Netz aufmerksam machen, dass sie ein bisschen rumstöbert (z.B. das Ladies Only Unterforum hier, www.girlsridetoo.de etc.). 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

...weibliche wesen haben  eine art  kopfsperre , wenn es um steil , schnell etc. geht . sie können nicht "das hirn"abschalten und "laufenlassen" . zumindest nur wenige . das ist halt so . NIE drängen . wahrscheinlich ist es schon versaut , weil sie nicht eher flach angefangen hat  sondern schon steil runter MUSSTE .... sie hat wahrscheinlich angst  vor dem "überschlagsgefühl" .... am besten , sie  fährt  im mom. wirklich nur solche strecken , die sie sich auch problemlos zutraut - ansonsten verlieret sie den spass am biken ganz schnell .... greez , bb


----------



## pedax (22. Mai 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten, das ging echt schnell 



blutbuche schrieb:


> ... weil sie nicht eher flach angefangen hat  sondern schon steil runter MUSSTE ...



ich würde mit ihr gerne auch etwas flacheres fahren aber bei uns gibts entweder ganz flach (dem Tal entlang) oder einen Berg rauf. Da bei uns die meisten Berge über 2000m sind gibt es kaum irgendwelche Straßen oder Wege die weniger als 10% Steigung/Gefälle haben - das sind mitunter schon die flachsten Straßen hier in der Gegend, die meisten sind wesentlich steiler



jan84 schrieb:


> und mach mit ihr im flachen ein paar Bremsübungen aus verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten (nur vorne Bremsen, nur hinten, beide Bremsen).



Danke für den Tipp, dass hab ich zwar schon versucht werde aber weiter üben mit ihr


----------



## zimtsternchen (22. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kenne aber einige Frauen, die (Fahrtechnik-)Tipps vom Partner nicht annehmen wollen/können. Hier könntest evtl. auch sinnvoll sein, wenn deine Freundin einfach mal einen grundlegenden Fahrtechnikkurs mitmacht. Ob Ladys-only oder gemischte Gruppe muss sie selbst wissen.
> Evtl. kannst Sie in dem Kontext auch mal auf diverse frauenspezifische MTB-Seiten/Foren im Netz aufmerksam machen, dass sie ein bisschen rumstöbert (z.B. das Ladies Only Unterforum hier, www.girlsridetoo.de etc.).
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...  Bei mir geht es gerade um Technik-Sachen im Bikepark mit kleinen Sprüngen und so was. Mit meinem Freund hat das weniger gut geklappt als mit seinem Kumpel. Der gibt im Park Technik-Kurse und bringt eine ganz andere Tiefenentspannung mit   (*Ironie an* und der Freund muss sich nicht für seine Freundin schämen, wenn sie plötzlich mal wieder vor Hindernissen Schiss hat, die sie schon mit weitaus weniger Federweg bewältigt hat *Ironie aus* )

Was ich für mich auch gemerkt habe: Sollte ich mal wieder einen Fahrtechnik Kurs machen, dann nur mit individueller Betreuung und nicht in der Gruppe. Eine Gruppe kann zwar ganz witzig sein und die Dynamik auch motivieren, aber das Eingehen auf die persönlichen Stärken und Schwächen kann nicht so effektiv erfolgen. Wirklich günstig sind die Kurse von vornherein nicht und man gibt so viel Geld für den Sport aus, da sollten einem die paar mehr Euros für einen Privatlehrer nicht zu schade sein.

Viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß beim Training!

Grüße, das Sternchen


----------



## basti138 (22. Mai 2011)

> ... über 1000 Höhenmeter bergab geht werde ich das wohl eher verschieben, da ich echt Angst hab, dass Ihre Bremsen zu heiß werden...


Also wenn ich jetzt deine Freundin wäre ...
Genau das würde mir noch mehr Angst machen

Im Ernst:
Kann es nachvollziehen, war heute mit Cantilever relativ schnell bergab unterwegs


----------



## pedax (22. Mai 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...  Bei mir geht es gerade um Technik-Sachen im Bikepark mit kleinen Sprüngen und so was. Mit meinem Freund hat das weniger gut geklappt als mit seinem Kumpel. Der gibt im Park Technik-Kurse und bringt eine ganz andere Tiefenentspannung mit   (*Ironie an* und der Freund muss sich nicht für seine Freundin schämen, wenn sie plötzlich mal wieder vor Hindernissen Schiss hat, die sie schon mit weitaus weniger Federweg bewältigt hat *Ironie aus* )



Danke für den Tipp, ich werde sie morgen einfach mal fragen was sie davon hält mal mit jemand anderem zu fahren (spontan würde mir da mein Bruder einfallen - der hat mich [ironie]"Bewegungstalent"[/ironie] schließlich auch zum biken gebracht )


----------



## Marc B (23. Mai 2011)

Falls es ganz schlimm ist, gibt es auch Mut-Tut-Gut-Ladykurse bei Petra MÃ¼ssig, die als Mentaltrainerin und Bikerin viel Erfahrung mit sowas hat.

Hier noch ein kleiner Artikel zu dem Thema, den ich mal fÃ¼r die Lady-Pages in der MountainBIKE verfasst hatte:




(_Foto: Marc Brodesser / Ridefirst.de_)

_Besonders Einsteigerinnen haben im steilen GelÃ¤nde Probleme mit Angstblockaden. Lest selbst, wie man die Angst zugunsten des FahrspaÃes in den Griff bekommt._

Es geht bergab â steil bergab. WÃ¤hrend der Partner die Bremsen lÃ¶st und von der Schwerkraft in die Tiefe gezogen wird, bleibt sie zÃ¶gernd am Trail-Einstieg stehen: Die Angst ist zu groÃ.
So ergeht es vielen Bikerinnen , wenn sich der Pfad in die Vertikale kippt oder der Waldweg Ã¼ber losen Schotter in die Kurve fÃ¼hrt. âBesonders steile Abfahrten und kniffelige Serpentinen lÃ¶sen bei den MÃ¤dels oft ÃberschlagsÃ¤ngste aus und verursachen einen verkrampften Fahrstilâ weiÃ die Fahrtechnik-Expertin Nicola BÃ¶hm aus ihren Ladybike-Kursen zu berichten. Als erfahrener Coach kennt sie die Ãngste der BikeâMÃ¤dels bestens: âDie Furcht vor schmerzhaften AbgÃ¤ngen auf steinigem Untergrund wirkt anscheinend besonders furchteinflÃ¶Ãend auf die Teilnehmerinnen meiner Seminareâ. So gehÃ¶ren nasse Wurzeln und felsige Wege zu den typischen Angstfaktoren fÃ¼r bikende Frauen. 

*Viel fahren hilft viel*

Ãhnlich wie bei den MÃ¤nnern gibt es auch spezielle Damen mit besonders stark ausgeprÃ¤gten Angstsymptomen. âBei solchen HÃ¤rtefÃ¤llen hilft nur Routine durch ganz viel Fahren. Nach lÃ¤ngeren Bike-Pausen gewinnen alte Ãngste schnell wieder die Ãberhandâ, so BÃ¶hm. Um derartige RÃ¼ckfÃ¤lle in den Griff zu bekommen empfiehlt die erfahrene Bike-Lehrerin vor GelÃ¤nde-Ausfahrten die Fahrtechniken genau einzuÃ¼ben und auf dem Trail versiertere Fahrerinnen die Ideallinie aufzeigen zu lassen. Ebenso hilfreich sind bei kleineren Mutproben erzielte Erfolgserlebnisse, welche in entschÃ¤rften SchlÃ¼sselpassagen schnell erlangt werden. 

_In einem Lady-Kurs lernen die MÃ¤dels am besten_.


 
(_Foto: Marc Brodesser / Ridefirst.de_)

Viele MÃ¤dels haben auf Touren mit ihren Partnern frustrierende Erfahrungen gemacht. Zum Beispiel wenn er ihr seine Ã¼berlegene Bergab - Technik stolz vorgefÃ¼hrt hat und damit ihre Blockaden noch weiter gestÃ¤rkt hat. Bei Frauen-Treffs oder speziellen Fahrtechnikkursen fÃ¼r das schÃ¶ne Geschlecht werden hingegen besser Fortschritte gemacht: Ohne Konkurrenzdenken und mit ausreichend Zeit kÃ¶nnen sich die Teilnehmerinnen ideal an schwierige Passagen herantasten und so ihre Ãngste letztlich Ã¼berwinden.

Zitat: â_Untereinander ermutigen und motivieren sich meine MÃ¤dels in den Kursen gegenseitig ohne das dabei Druck entsteht â die Angstsituationen werden so gemeinsam gemeistert_â
( *Nicola BÃ¶hm, Fahrtechniklehrerin von Ladybike.net*)


*Kurze Fahrtechnik-Tipps fÃ¼r SchlÃ¼sselstellen*:

-*Wurzeltrails bei NÃ¤sse*: Ãberfahren Sie die Wurzeln im 90-Grad-Winkel und bremsen dabei so wenig wie mÃ¶glich. Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer sollten dabei weich eingestellt werden, griffige Reifen sind ebenfalls fÃ¼r nasses GelÃ¤nde empfehlenswert.

- *Steile Passagen*: Ziehen Sie Schoner an, senken Sie den  Sattel ganz ab und montieren Sie ggf. einen kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau. Den KÃ¶rperschwerpunkt etwas nach hinten verlagern und den Bewegungsspielraum dabei voll ausnutzen.

- *Hindernisse auf dem Trail*: Machen Sie vor der HaustÃ¼r TrockenÃ¼bungen mit aneinandergereihten Ãsten und tasten Sie sich langsam an das Ãberfahren heran. Auf dem Trail dann das Gelernte anwenden. 

- *Enge Kurven bergab*: Lassen Sie eine erfahrene Kollegin vorfahren und folgen sie ihrer Ideallinie. Sanftes Bremsen und vorrauschauendes Fahren geben ein sicheres GefÃ¼hl. Vertrauen Sie auf ihr KÃ¶nnen â Das Ãben zahlt sich aus! 

_*Schaut fÃ¼r Fahrtechnik-Fragen auch mal im IBC-Unterforum "Fahrtechnik" rein!*_

_Auch Profi-Bikerinnen kennen die Angst, auch wenn es nicht so aussieht_:



*Interview mit dem Dipl.-Psychologen Benjamin Fischer zum Thema Angstblockaden*: 

*Wie wirken sich Ãngste auf  die AusÃ¼bung des Sports Mountainbiken  aus*?

_Angst kann sich beim Biken negativ auswirken und das Sturzrisiko erhÃ¶hen. Wie in einem Teufelskreis bewahrheiten sich die BefÃ¼rchtungen und man wird noch Ã¤ngstlicher. Aufgrund dysfunktionaler Gedanken, Verkrampfung und mangelnder Aufmerksamkeit leiden die feinmotorischen FÃ¤higkeiten und somit die Fahrtechnik. Dieser Kreislauf kann sich derart aufschaukeln, dass selbst gewohnte Schwierigkeiten kaum gelingen. Ganz ohne âFlowâ jedoch mit viel Frust werden schwierige Passagen dann eher gemieden. Hilfreich sind Selbstinstruktionen z.B. "optimaler Linie folgen" oder auch "Lenker hochziehen"._

*Sind Frauen generell Ã¤ngstlicher auf dem Bike, wenn es um fahrtechnische Herausforderungen geht?*

_Frauen sind tendenziell Ã¤ngstlicher und weniger aggressiv. HÃ¤ufig ist die Beziehungsdynamik von Paaren bei gemeinsamen MTB-Touren entscheidend bei Angstblockaden auf dem Trail. So zeigen weibliche Bikerinnen eine signifikant bessere  Leistung in Anwesenheit eines Guides, als auf einer Tour mit ihrem Partner._

*Welche Rolle spielen Ãngste fÃ¼r das Verhalten in gefÃ¤hrlichen Situation? *

_In  gefÃ¤hrlichen Situationen kommt der Emotion "Angst" eine wichtige Signal- und Warnfunktion zu. Typische Verhaltensweisen sind "Flucht", "Kampf" und "Totstellen" Gemieden werden Situationen, in denen einst Angst erlebt wurde. Gleichzeitig kann Angst situativ  auch attraktiv wirken. Es kommt zu einem "AnnÃ¤herungs-Vermeidungs-Konflikt", z.B.: Trotz der Angst vor einem kniffligen Downhill will man die Tour mit den Freunden zu Ende fahren und dabei nicht als Angsthase gelten. Auch der BewÃ¤ltigungsstolz ist hierbei ein gÃ¤ngiges Motiv._


----------



## GrazerTourer (23. Mai 2011)

Marc B's Beitrag trifft's sehr sehr gut!

Meine Erfahrungen haben sich nach etwa ein bis zwei Jahren mehr als erfüllt. Meine Freundin hat freiwillig ein paar Stunden Fahrtechniktraining gemacht. Dadurch hat sie zwar die Angst nicht verrloren, aber gemerkt, daß man sich scho verbessern kann. Die Angst verschwindet immer weiter je mehr sie fährt. 

Meine kleinen Grundregeln zum Material:
- keine Klickies wenn es nicht um Bestzeiten geht
- Sitzposition checken
- sehr gute Bremsen damit die Hände nicht ermüden
- Sattel absenken, eventuell hydraulische Stütze
- ein Fully

Uns sonst?
- viel Fahren
- Mut zusprechen
- auch sehr einfache Sachen vorzeigen, geduldig bleiben!
- nicht überfordern aber trotzdem immer wieder kleine "Fallen" einbauen die sie meistern kann - danach zeigen was Neues geschafft wurde

Ich bin begeistert wie viel weitergeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mobezi (23. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...weibliche wesen haben eine art kopfsperre , wenn es um steil , schnell etc. geht . sie können nicht "das hirn"abschalten und "laufenlassen" . zumindest nur wenige


 
hmm....??!! Ich bin ja Neueinsteiger und habe mit meinem uralten MTB, daß sich noch in meinem Besitz befindet, bis das neue kommt, nun noch nicht sehr viel erlebt, was das Wald-Wiesen- und Abwärtsfahren angeht. Aber nach vielen tausenden Motorradkilometern in auch z. T. unwegsamen steilen Gelände hab ich doch eines für´s Leben gelernt: Hirnabschalten ist fatal, sozusagen ein absolutes NOGO! Auch beim Motorradfahren gibts Techniken, Kurvenlinien, und vor allem das vorausschauende Fahren und nur mit "Denken" wird man schnell. 

Ich versuche das jetzt auf engen huppeligen Wegen und  "Abfahrten" (wie gesagt, bin Neueinsteiger) 1:1 aufs MTB-fahren umzusetzen und denke nicht, daß ich damit so falsch liege?? hmmm...??!! 

Ich denke wichtig fürs Lernen sind erst einmal Spaß an der Sache als solches zu haben und sicherlich eine gewisse Party Ehrgeiz. 
Mutig sein? Wie sagte Reinhold Messner so nett: Ohne Angst braucht man auch keinen Mut... 

Ich habe kein Problem Tipps von meinem Mann anzunehmen, der ein excelenter Motorradfahrer ist und der das Mtb-Fahren scheinbar gefühlsmäßig auch hinkriegt (sicherlich mitnichten perfekt) - manchen fällt das so zu. Ich muß alles lernen..


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Mai 2011)

Hirn abschalten wird wohl niemand, aber man muss halt loslassen können und die absolute Sicherheitshzone verlassen
dies gilt aber nur für geübte Fahrer die Automatismen antrainiert haben und nicht sofort verkrampfen wenn das Radl mal rutscht
bei Anfängern macht das keinen Sinn

bei einem Anfänger und gerade bei einem Mädel zählt, dass sie sich wohl fühlt. Also viel Zeit nehmen und klein anfangen. 
Sie muss auch Vertrauen zu Dir haben und das ganze nicht nur für Dich machen. Versuch also nicht sie dazu zu überreden sich für Dich zu überwinden. Sie sollte es selber wollen und Spaß dabei haben.

Von heute auf morgen passiert da nix. Plane lieber mal 1-2 Jahre ein 
Fahrtechnikkurse mag auch nicht jeder. 

Wenn sie jetzt Wege nur langsam runterfährt, dann ist das eben erst mal so. Auf keinen Fall voraus fahren und unten auf sie warten. Bleib bei Ihr.

Sei froh, dass sie sich überhaupt auf ein MTB setzt. MTB Klamotten sind ja oft nicht wirklich schmeichelnd, sie schwitzt und bekommt dazu ne rote Birne usw. 
Allein dafür, dass sie das für Dich macht, solltest Du Ihr schon danken.

Auch daran denken, in eine Tour Ziele anzubauen die sie anfahren will.
Eisdiele wirkt bei meiner Frau immer Wunder 

Meine Frau hat extreme Höhenangst und geht mittlerweile mit mir rund jedes zweite WE DH Fahren. Sprech also aus Erfahrung 
Du brauchst vieeeeeeel Geduld  und vieeeel Verständnis


----------



## berkel (23. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ansonsten verlieret sie den spass am biken ganz schnell


Mein berüchtigter Spruch wenn wer über einen schwierigen Trail motzt: "Wer hat gesagt, dass das Spaß macht (bzw. Spaß machen soll)?" . Man wird nicht besser wenn man sich nicht schwierigen Situationen stellt.

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich bewußt sein, dass MTB Fahren gefährlich ist und dass man früher oder später stürzen wird! Wenn man das Risiko absolut nicht eingehen will, dann hat es keinen Zweck.

Wichtig ist besonders eine gute Haltung (locker, aber dennoch mit Körperspannung) und ein gutes Feeling für das Bike. Das kann man ungefährlich in der Ebene üben, z.B. Trackstand, Brems- und Kurventraining auf einem Schotterplatz usw. Evtl. ein Fahrtechnikkurs

Ich denke um ihr die Ängste zu nehmen solltest du gezielt mir ihr die einzelnen Ängste diskutieren: Wovor genau hast du angst? ... Das kann nur passieren wenn du an der Stelle stark bremst. ... usw.

Eine kleine Anekdote:
Bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit einem Freund und dessen Freundin (eine gute Fahrerin) sind wir einen ziemlich schwierige Trail gefahren. Einen kniffligen Steilabsatz habe ich mich damals nicht getraut und bin abgestiegen. Mein Freund hat unten gewartet und seine Freundin hat hinter mir auch angehalten. Sie zu ihm: "Kann ich das fahren?", Er: "Ja, kannst du." und sie ist die Stelle problemlos gefahren. Danach hat sie gesagt, dass sie nur angehalten hat, weil ich abgestiegen bin, sonst wäre sie einfach runter gefahren. Dieses Vertrauen fand ich sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## zimtsternchen (23. Mai 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man sich bewußt sein, dass MTB Fahren gefährlich ist und dass man früher oder später stürzen wird! Wenn man das Risiko absolut nicht eingehen will, dann hat es keinen Zweck.
> ...
> Eine kleine Anekdote:
> Bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit einem Freund und dessen Freundin (eine gute Fahrerin) sind wir einen ziemlich schwierige Trail gefahren. Einen kniffligen Steilabsatz habe ich mich damals nicht getraut und bin abgestiegen. Mein Freund hat unten gewartet und seine Freundin hat hinter mir auch angehalten. Sie zu ihm: "Kann ich das fahren?", Er: "Ja, kannst du." und sie ist die Stelle problemlos gefahren. Danach hat sie gesagt, dass sie nur angehalten hat, weil ich abgestiegen bin, sonst wäre sie einfach runter gefahren. Dieses Vertrauen fand ich sehr beeindruckend.



Ich habe mir vor Jahren mal im Schwimmbad meine oberen Schneidezähne ausgeschlagen und habe seit dem bis heute 13 Jahre damit verbracht eine durchaus hübsche Lösung zu finden (Zum Glück ist meine Mutter Zahnärztin). Jetzt sind Implantate drin und wenn ich mir da nochmal was tun würde dann wars das. Dessen bin ich mir immer bewusst. Trotzdem bin ich seit letztem Herbst mit ner Menge Spaß und außer den üblichen verdächtigen blauen Flecken unfallfrei im Bikepark unterwegs. Komme mittlerweile die Downhill Strecke in Winterberg nicht mehr als Langsamste runter und habe gestern meinen ersten höheren Kicker gesprungen.  (Alles aus Eigenmotivation  ) 

Das funktioniert aber nur, weil ich mir immer klare Grenzen setze. Sobald ich der Meinung bin ich traue mir / schaffe das heute nicht, dann wird es gelassen. Da hilft auch kein "gutes" Zureden von meinem Freund mehr. Und wenn ich das vorher schon mal geschafft, na und?! Heute eben nicht, dafür aber das nächste Mal wieder. Unter Druck setzen ist bei mir da völlig Fehl am Platz. Da macht der Kopf zu und ich verweigere. 

Sicher habe ich auch schon festgestellt, dass manche Ängste unbegründet sind und ich - so wie in der kleinen Anekdote von Berkel beschrieben - einfach meinem Freund noch ein Stück weiter vertrauen könnte. Er will ja auch nur mein Bestes und kann mein Können sehr gut einschätzen. Und scheinbar meint er, ich könnte noch ein bisschen mehr, als ich mir selbst zutraue .


----------



## berkel (23. Mai 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Das funktioniert aber nur, weil ich mir immer klare Grenzen setze. Sobald ich der Meinung bin ich traue mir / schaffe das heute nicht, dann wird es gelassen. Da hilft auch kein "gutes" Zureden von meinem Freund mehr. Und wenn ich das vorher schon mal geschafft, na und?! Heute eben nicht, dafür aber das nächste Mal wieder. Unter Druck setzen ist bei mir da völlig Fehl am Platz. Da macht der Kopf zu und ich verweigere.


Unter Druck setzen lasse ich mich normal auch nicht (beim Fahren in der Gruppe passiert das jedoch schnell unbewusst; ist bei mir auch schon mal schief gegangen und ich achte seitdem besser auf mein Gefühl und mache langsamer wenn es nicht passt). Gutes Zureden hilft mir auch nicht, ich muss schon selber wissen ob ich mir das zu traue (was bei mir auch tagesformabhängig ist). Die einzige fremde Hilfe ist für mich wenn jemand eine knifflige Stelle vorfährt dessen Fahrkönnen ich gut kenne.
Ich bin auch eher der ängstliche Typ und überlege immer was passieren könnte. Ich versuche die Situation jedoch realistisch/analytisch zu beurteilen: was kann passieren und warum und wie kann ich das verhindern. Damit gehe ich meinen Mitfahrern manchmal auf den Nerv: "Kannst du nicht mal mit deinem Gequatsche aufhören? Jetzt bin ich mir auch unsicher." .

Zudem kenne ich meine Grenzen sehr genau (und versuche sie nicht zu überschreiten), aber dazu braucht es jahrelange Erfahrung. Wenn man sich nicht auf einfache Forstwege und Schrittempo beschränken will, dann bleiben Stürze, gerade bei Anfängern, nicht aus.


----------



## Gmiatlich (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Eigentlich wurde schon alles gesagt, jetzt kommt eine Bestätigung/Erweiterung dessen was oberhalb geschrieben wurde.

Nicht unter Druck setzen und vor allem mal drüber reden wovor sie denn wirklich Angst hat. Nach vorne kippen, seitliches wegrutschen der Reifen, Kontakt zu den Pedalen verlieren, ...

Mit dem Bike ganz einfache Übungen machen:
* am Parkplatz eine Acht fahren
* Gleichgewichtsübungen während das Rad rollt (nur mit einem Bein am Pedal stehen, so als würde man Roller fahren usw.)
* Bremsübungen, damit sie merkt wie das Rad mit der Federung reagiert.

Was bei Überschlagsgefühlen hilft:
Zeige ihr wie flach so manch vermeintlich steiler Weg eigentlich wirklich ist. Also Rad hinstellen (an einen Baum anlehnen) oder mit einem Ast abstützen und dann soll sie sich das von der Seite anschauen. Dann sieht die Welt schon gleich wieder flacher aus. Aus der Position am Sattel schauts oft viel steiler aus.

Gmiatlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor Jahren mal im Schwimmbad meine oberen Schneidezähne ausgeschlagen und habe seit dem bis heute 13 Jahre damit verbracht eine durchaus hübsche Lösung zu finden (Zum Glück ist meine Mutter Zahnärztin). Jetzt sind Implantate drin und wenn ich mir da nochmal was tun würde dann wars das. Dessen bin ich mir immer bewusst. ....


 
Meine Freundin hat sich, aus ähnlichen Gründen, eine Beisschiene machen lassen. Bringt Ihr definitiv Sicherheit, wenn sie ohne FF unterwegs ist.

Ansonsten halte ich abwechslungsreiches Fahren, mal sehr leichte Tour, dann mal wieder anspruchsvoller und dann mit kleinen Fahrtechnikeinlagen anfangs für die beste Möglichkeit.
Eines sollte sie sich aber definitiv bewusst sein, daß sie nicht Dir zuliebe (mit)fährt.


----------



## pedax (25. Mai 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten leider kann ich hier nicht auf alle individuell eingehen, aber trotzdem ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle. 

Es sind einige wirklich sehr gute Tipps dabei, welche ich teilweise schon ausprobiert habe bzw. noch ausprobieren werde. Und es gibt bereits erste (wenn auch kleine) Erfolge zu vermelden. Also nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für eure Hilfe.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Mai 2011)

ergänzend möchte ich noch einwerfen, dass auch die 'Vorgeschichte' eines jeden Ängste beeinflußt. Meine Frau bspw. ist früher viel geklettert. Dabei konnte sie schon sehr genau ihre Grenzen kennenlernen. Auch hat sie gelernt, dass der Körper noch ein Stück weiter kann, als das Hirn. Insofern hat sie  beim Radeln eigentlich keine Angst. 
Wer solche oder ähnliche Erfahrungen noch nicht gemacht hat, tut sich eventuell schwerer.

Schönes Radeln Euch allen

LittleBoomer


----------



## Bettina (25. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, es wäre hilfreich bei der Streckenwahl mal statt der langen Abfahrt eine kurze zu suchen, die einen Gegenhang hat oder einen harmlosen Auslauf. Da kann man dann jedes mal etwas schneller runter und muss nicht den Bremsen vertrauen, denn es ginge ja auch ohne.
Mit so einem Abhang kann man auch steile Fahrten üben, die Überschlagsangst kommt ja vor allem beim Bremsen und dem Nicken der Gabel.
Außerdem ist die Radposition total wichtig. Kürzerer Vorbau? Höherer Vorbau oder Lenkerkröpfung? Sattelposition usw.

Gruß B


----------



## Brig (25. Mai 2011)

Die Mut-Tut-Gut-Kurse bei Petra Müssig kann ich echt empfehlen!!
Es ist kein Technikkurs, aber es hilft unglaublich, wenn man weiss, was bei Angst im Körper abläuft und was man dagegen tun kann. 

Und wenn man dann in einem Technikkurs noch Haltung und Bremstechnik üben kann, traut man sich auch mit der Zeit immer schneller - *und mit viel Spass dabei* - zu fahren


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juni 2011)

Japp, alles nur Kopfsache! Wenn man (oder frau ) die Angststellen bewältigt hat und immer wieder konstruktiv bewältigt, dann kommt auch die Sicherheit und Gelassenheit bei solchen Schlüsselstellen... 

Wer schonmal mit nem Hardtail vor nem 70° steilen Abhang (mit ner großen Wurzel zwischendrin) gestanden hat, weiß was ich meine. Ist das erste Mal schon ein ziemlich doofes Gefühl, wenn der Arsch fast auf dem Hinterrad hängt...  

Trials und kleine Sprünge fahr ich mittlerweile recht gerne, aber mein Angstfaktor ist immer noch Schotter, gerade in schnellen Kurven. Daran werde ich mich wohl nie richtig gewöhnen, aber Fahrpraxis soll ja bekanntlich helfen... 


Apropos Fahrpraxis: Ich habs bei mir in Sachen Gleichgewichtssinn gemerkt. Als Vorzeige-Couchpotatoe hab ich dann doch vor 3 Jahren angefangen, regelmäßig mitm Rad zu fahren (auch auf Arbeit) und bin auch schon zwei Winter durchgefahren. Vergangenen Sommer hat mich dann ein Kumpel auf den Geschmack von Trails gebracht und schon am zweiten Tag ist mir extrem aufgefallen, wie gut ich das Gleichgewicht im Stand halten konnte (davor immer nur Radweg/Waldautobahn gefahren), und das ist ja bekanntlich aufm Trail Grundvorraussetzung. Hier bringt viel fahren auch wirklich viel. Genau wie das richtige Absteigen/Abspringen vom Rad in verblockten Situationen, muss man (oder frau ) einfach mal geübt haben. Aber da sind wir ja auch schon wieder beim Thema Angstblockaden...


----------



## AirNST (5. Juni 2011)

70° ???

wie jetzt


----------



## KleinundMein (5. Juni 2011)

Gute Frage.

Zumal die anfangs erwaehnten 10% auch nicht so ohne sind. Sonst einfach mal eine Serpentinen-Abfahrt bei durchschnittlich 7% versuchen. (Ich Weichei habe da gebremst.)
Soweit ich weiss, haben Puig Major und Sa Calobra auch nicht mehr als 16%.


----------



## AirNST (5. Juni 2011)

uuuuuund 100% entspricht 45°


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Juni 2011)

AirNST schrieb:


> 70° ???
> 
> wie jetzt



Oben aufm Hügel hinunter in eine Senke, etwa 15m Höhenunterschied, verdammt steil runter und mittendrin ne fette Wurzel. Da macht man sich oben schonmal Gedanken, wenn man vorher kaum zu Fuß diesen Hügel rauf gekommen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankeC (6. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch bergab ein Schisser und keine Frau 
Eine Bekannte, mit der ich öfters mal unterwegs bin, schleicht auch bergab nur...
Ein paar Ideen:
- Geduld haben, auf sie warten, nicht meckern
- Nicht zwingen
- keine Klickies
- hat sie gute Bremsen oder geht ihr die Kraft beim Bremsen in den Händen aus?
- Sattel ganz runter und Arsch hinter den Sattel üben (je nach Steilheit)
- Bremsübungen machen
- Notabstieg bergab üben
- an einfachen und ungefährlichen Hängen langsam anfangen
- evtl. Hilfestellung geben, um sie beim Sturz auffangen zu können?
- evtl. helfen Protektoren beim Üben die Sturzangst zu nehmen?


----------



## Segler1963 (8. Juni 2011)

Meine Freundin hatte bergab am Anfang immer einen höheren Puls als Bergauf. Heute fährt sie zwar immer noch langsamer runter als ich, aber  eine Tour in der Ebene muss ich mittlerweile alleine machen, da "zu langweilig".

Ich bin sicher die geplante Tour lässt sich auch für den Anfang mit weniger Höhenmetern fahren, damit für den "Abstieg" mehr Zeit bleibt.

Ganz wichtig: Unterteil die Abfahrt in viele kleine "Häppchen" und mach immer mal wieder einen Stop, damit sie das geleistete verarbeiten und Du sie loben kannst. Gib Ihr das Gefühl, dass Du lieber mit Ihr zusammen langsam, als alleine schnell fährst. Die Mühe lohnt sich! (außerdem können die Bremsen abkühlen  )

Ich fahre immer mit einem kleinen Rückspiegel, da merke ich immer sofort wenn sie zurückfällt und kann anhalten. Vor besonders kitzligen Stellen halt ich kurz an und weise sie auf die Schwierigkeiten hin, dann fahre ich die Passage betont langsam vor und warte auf sie.


Hat 2 Jahre gedauert, war die Mühe aber echt wert, letzte größere Tour war der Kandelhöhenweg im Schwarzwald, sonst sind wir jeden freien Tag im Taunus abseits der Waldautobahnen  unterwegs.

Jörg


----------



## uphillking (8. Juni 2011)

Wie fährt sie denn Auto?

Wenn sie da auch so übervorsichtig ist, auf der Autobahn kaum schneller als 100km/h fährt, an Kreuzungen minutenlang auf eine große Lücke wartet und schon 50 Meter vor einer roten Ampel abbremst, dann haben all die guten Ratschläge hier keine Aussicht auf Erfolg. 

"Hirn abschalten" ist vielleicht übertrieben ausgedrückt, man sollte es eher "ein frei machen von Ängsten" nennen. Aber bei manchen Menschen funktioniert das nunmal nicht. Diese sehen vor ihren Augen immer das Kind dass jeden Moment vors Auto laufen könnte oder beim Biken den großen Stein der den Reifen aufschlitzt und man dann ganz schlimm stürzt.

Empfehle das Bike gegen Nordic-Walking Stöcke einzutauschen.


----------



## roliK (8. Juni 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Oben aufm Hügel hinunter in eine Senke, etwa 15m Höhenunterschied, verdammt steil runter und mittendrin ne fette Wurzel. Da macht man sich oben schonmal Gedanken, wenn man vorher kaum zu Fuß diesen Hügel rauf gekommen ist...



Sorry, aber da verschätzt du dich glaube ich ein wenig. 70° bei 15 m Höhenunterschied entsprechen quasi einer senkrechten Wand - das fährt niemand auf dem Bike runter.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (8. Juni 2011)

roliK schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da verschätzt du dich glaube ich ein wenig. 70° bei 15 m Höhenunterschied entsprechen quasi einer senkrechten Wand - das fährt niemand auf dem Bike runter.



Es gibt sicherlich genügend Leute die, bei entsprechendem Auslauf, 70 Grad steile Hänge fahren können.

Aber rauf kommst du da zu Fuß garantiert nicht. Das ist dann schon Kletterei mit Händen und Füßen.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich genügend Leute die, bei entsprechendem Auslauf, 70 Grad steile Hänge fahren können.
> 
> Aber rauf kommst du da zu Fuß garantiert nicht. Das ist dann schon Kletterei mit Händen und Füßen.
> 
> Spenglerextrem




In Bikeparks oder gebauten Strecken hat man das ja manchmal, dass es die Abbruchkante von einer "Rinne" runter geht und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wieder hoch. Das dürfte wahrscheinlich schon teils 70° haben. 
Ist auch soweit gar nicht so schwer zu fahren, wenn man sich traut. 

Aber 15m hoch  nie und nimmer, das fände meine Wenigkeit dann doch gleich ein paar Nummern zu heftig! Da würde man ja unten in der Senke quasi mit Fallgeschwindigkeit aufschlagen!


----------



## Wanderradler (8. Juni 2011)

70 Grad?

Wie soll das den gehen? Oder noch besser, bergrauf radeln?

Höchstens mit Elektroantrieb könnte ich mir das vorstellen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es ja nett, dass ihr dem Threadersteller so viel Tipps gebt, aber ehrlich gesagt, wenn jemand schon bei so einer flachen Abfahrt nur noch 10 km/ h fährt, bezweifle ich echt, dass so jemand mal Spaß beim Runterfahren bekommt bzw. angstfrei biken kann. Es soll ja Leute geben, für die ist das einfach nicht der richtige Sport. Erst am WE ist mir ne Frau bergab mit einem Fully entgegengekommen, schieben, bei ca. 18% und hat ihr Bike mit blockiertem Hinterrad runtergeschoben!!! Da frag ich mich echt, wieso solche Leute mit dem Radl in die Berge müssen.

Aber wenn die Angst schon so tief sitzt, würd ich evtl. auch ein Mentaltraining bei Petra Müsig empfehlen.


----------



## tombrider (8. Juni 2011)

Ich habe in meinen Kursen schon erstaunliches erlebt. Ich hatte einen Teilnehmer, der auf schnurgerader Schotterstraße aufteufelkommraus nicht mehr als 40 km/h fahren wollte, was natürlich vollkommen ok ist (nie schneller fahren als man sich wohl fühlt!!!). Nach intensivem Training und komplettem Kursprogramm sind wir 12 Wochen später eine kurvige Schotterstraße zusammen sauschnell runtergefahren. Als ich ihn danach fragte, wie schnell er war, war er selbst total erstaunt, als sein Tacho 68 als Maximalgeschwindigkeit gespeichert hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AirNST (8. Juni 2011)

HILFE admi !!!

bitte verschieben nach "ladys only"

freue mich schon auf ergiebige reaktionen


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Juni 2011)

roliK schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da verschätzt du dich glaube ich ein wenig. 70° bei 15 m Höhenunterschied entsprechen quasi einer senkrechten Wand - das fährt niemand auf dem Bike runter.


vor allem würde mich interessieren-woher er das mit den 70° weis, vielleicht wird das mit 70% verrwechselt-ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied (stellt Euch mal an nen 70° steilen Hang kann man da ja gar nicht mehr sagen, der nicht nur 1-2 Meter runtergeht und dann soll noch mal jemand sagen, ich will da runter und ist nicht gerade Josh Bender)- hat schon was von Klippenspringen. 
Ach da fällt mit ein-bin sogar schon 90° runtergefahren-war gar nicht schwer und hatte auch keine Angst (ging ja auch nur ne Bordsteinkante runter).


----------



## pedax (9. Juni 2011)

Ich will ja nicht meckern und mich nochmal herzlich bei allen bedanken, die mir und meiner Freundin mit wirklich guten und hilfreichen Tipps weiter geholfen haben. Aber ich denke mittlerweile weichen einige Leute hier schon ziemlich weit vom Thema ab ...

Vielleicht solltet ihr ja ein eigenes Thema "Gefälle - 70% vs 70°" aufmachen in dem könnt ihr euch von mir aus monatelang darüber unterhalten und gerne auch die tatsächliche Hangneigung einzelner Stellen vermessen und diskutieren aber ich glaube nicht, dass es hier zu Lösung meiner ursprünglichen Fragestellung beiträgt.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die mit konstruktiven Tipps mitgeholfen haben.


----------



## tombrider (9. Juni 2011)

Back to topic:
Schenk Deiner Freundin ein Fahrtechnik-Training. Selbst wenn Du den Eindruck haben solltest, daß du ihr alles selbst erklären kannst. Viele Frauen sind in einer Anfängergruppe (OHNE den Partner!!!), vielleicht sogar einer reinen Frauen-Gruppe, viel entspannter und aufnahmefähiger.


----------



## pedax (9. Juni 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Viele Frauen sind in einer Anfängergruppe (OHNE den Partner!!!), vielleicht sogar einer reinen Frauen-Gruppe, viel entspannter und aufnahmefähiger.



Danke für den Tipp, ich werde mal schauen wann es bei uns in der Nähe das nächste Fahrtechniktraining (wenn möglich Ladys only) gibt. Und ja, du hast recht sie fährt sicherer und besser wenn ich ihr dabei nicht zusehe, deshalb bittet sie mich auch oftmals, dass ich vor ihr fahre, damit sie ganz entspannt probieren kann ohne, dass ich ihr dabei zusehe.


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Juni 2011)

Lieber pedax-um auch noch was Konstruktives beizutragen, möchte ich das mit dem Kurs bestätigen. Meine Frau hatte die selben Probleme wie deine Freundin. Dann hat sie an einem Ladies Kurs teilgenommen und seither traut sie sich ein paar Dinge mehr-und vor allem auch, seit sie ein beseres Rad hat-das macht auch viel aus. Und mit mir hat sie sich immer schwer getan, etwas anzunehmen-sei es beim Freeskiing-obwohl ich das schon vermitteln kann als  ausgebildeter Skilehrer-und andere damen und Herren gerne von mir annehmen und bestätigen, dass es viel Spass macht. sei es beim biken. Deshalb meine Erfahrung, vor allem am Anfang nicht vom Partner vermitteln lassen- da scheint mir irgendwie ein zu großer Druck aufgebaut.
Grüßle wr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin Gaby, Herberts Frau.

Ich kenn das mit der Angst vor dem Bergabfahren...Hanteltraining brauch ich keins, hab vom Bergabfahren vom Anklammern am Lenker schöne straffe muskulöse Oberarme bekommen 

Wie schon viele Vorschreiber gesagt haben, es braucht einfach Zeit. Ich fahre bergab Strecken, die wir schon öfters gefahren sind, mittlerweile weit schneller als am Anfang (aber immer noch viiiiiiel langsamer als Herbert). 

Meine Angst besteht einfach darin, daß ich die Kontrolle über's Bike an den Abhang abgeben könnte. Deswegen bin ich schon am Überlegen, ob ich nicht auch einen Fahrtechnikkurs machen sollte. Ich denke, wenn ich weiß, "wie's richtig geht", dann kann ich auch die Angst vor Stellen überwinden kann, wo ich jetzt noch absteige, weil ich mir einfach nicht zutraue, nach dem Stück auch noch auf dem Bike zu sitzen.

Ich fahre halt nur so schnell, so lange ich mich bei der Geschwindigkeit noch wohl fühle.

Es ist auch von meiner Tagesfassung abhängig, wieviel ich mich traue...unlängst fuhren wir eine Strecke, wo ich beim besten Willen nicht der Meinung sein konnte, es gäbe eine "Ideallinie". Ich bin's dann trotzdem gefahren, immer mit den Gedanken im Hinterkopf "Du darfst nicht zu langsam werden". Ich hab nämlich vor längerer Zeit auch schon ein wenig schmerzhaft gelernt, daß zu langsam im Gelände bergab unter Umständen genau dorthin führt, warum man eigentlich nicht schnell fahren will.

Ich glaube, daß anspruchsvolle Stellen vor denen man Angst hat und die man trotzdem bewältigt einem die Sicherheit geben, bei einfacheren Strecken dann auch mit der Zeit schneller zu fahren, weil man einfach mit der Zeit mehr Selbstvertrauen auf dem Bike hat, je mehr Strecken man ohne Schäden überstanden hat 

lg
Gaby


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Juni 2011)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Meine Angst besteht einfach darin, daß ich die Kontrolle über's Bike an den Abhang abgeben könnte. Deswegen bin ich schon am Überlegen, ob ich nicht auch einen Fahrtechnikkurs machen sollte.



Angst ist menschlich, es ist auch menschlich, dass Männer weniger Grundangst haben als Frauen (Testesteron und so). So wie ich das sehe hat Deine "Abfahrtsschwäche" nichts mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, sondern ist reine Kopfsache. 

Versuchs doch mal mit Knieschützer und Ellbogenschützer usw. so dass Du weisst, dass im Sturzfall "nichts" passiert.

LG Waldfee


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Waldfee,

ich denke, Du hast insofern recht, daß meine Angst auch Kopfsache ist. Das kommt aber daher, daß mir auch die Fahrtechnik fehlt...daher auch die Angst, die Kontrolle über das Bike zu verlieren.

Irgendwelche Schützer helfen mir dabei mental sicher nicht weiter - so leicht ist mein Bauchgefühl nicht auszutricksen . Ich weiß das vom Inlineskaten. Da weiß ich, daß ich's kann und deswegen fahr ich auch angstfrei und sicher.

Beim Biken ist das (noch) nicht so. Aber meine Überlegung zu einem Fahrtechnikkurs hab ich jetzt in eine Anmeldung zu einem Fahrtechnikkurs umgewandelt und ich bin mir fast sicher, daß ich die Angst im Griff hab (anstatt umgekehrt), sobald ich diesen Kurs gemacht hab. 

lg
Gaby


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Juni 2011)

Alles klar Gaby 

Viel Spass im Kurs  Und dann will ich danach hier Bilder sehen, wie Du mit Ellbogenschützer und Knieschützern Deinen Mann überholst im Downhill und ihn in einer Staubwolke versenkst 

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## tombrider (26. Juni 2011)

Ja, erzähl doch bitte danach mal, was es Dir gebracht hat.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Juni 2011)

Ja natürlich werd ich Euch das erzählen...sowas kann ich eh nicht für mich behalten (Frau halt)

Der Kurs ist erst Anfang September, dann kommt ein Tatsachenbericht und natürlich auch Fotos

lg
Gaby


----------



## AirNST (26. Juni 2011)

vergiss auch nicht den trainer einzuweihen,
er wird sich sicher besonders große mühe geben
um hier namentlich lobend erwähnt zu werden


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Juni 2011)

Liebe Gabi, du beschreibst das schon ganz richtig, wie sich das richtig entwickeln soll. Und Du kannst wirklich ein gutes Grundvertrauen in Dein Bike haben, wenns was taugt.  Ich lasse meine Frau auch immer wieder "erfahren", wie viel ihr Bike eigentlich ganz von alleine abkann, ohne dass man groß was dazutun muss, außer (und das ist ganz wichtig) locker draufsitzen. Du musst es nur die sog. Ideallinie finden lassen und ihm dazu den nötigen Freiraum lassen-das macht es oft fast von allein. 
Und das Allerwichtigste: sich dabei einigermaßen wohlfühlen und wenn man sich etwas in dem Moment echt nicht zutraut-auch mal auslassen, das ist keine Schande-  kommt auch bei mir mal vor, aber man bleibt heil.


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

das mit dem Grundvertrauen kommt jetzt doch irgendwie bekannt vor, hab ich schon öfters gehört *gg* Nur allein, noch fehlt mir dazu ein wenig der Glaube 

Solange ich aber zu mir selbst in manchen Situationen kein Vertrauen hab, muß mein armes Bike leider damit zurecht kommen, daß ich ihm auch nicht vertrau 

Ich freu mich schon total auf das Wochenende Anfang September, obwohl ich mir heut Fotos von den letzten Workshops angeschaut hab und gleich mal wieder ein leicht flaues Gefühl gehabt hab - allein vom Anblick der Übungsparcours...alle meine Angstgegner wie Wurzeln, enge Kurven usw., aber genau deswegen fahr ich ja dorthin...um mich ein wenig mit solchen Hindernissen anzufreunden *g*

lg
Gaby


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Juni 2011)

such Dir mal ein nicht sehr steiles Stück mit etwas Wurzel und/oder Steinen und lass das bike drüberrollen-und Hände weg von den Bremsen (damit mein ich, mal nicht zu bremsen, denn meist versaut man sich dadurch viel. Erst wider nach den Hindernissen bremsen - und genügend Auslauf haben. Also ich mach das ab und an so-wir kommen an ein Stück mit Wurzel, Steinbrocken und so, dann nehm ich das Rad meiner Frau und sage ich-ich fahre nun ganz bewusst ohne aktives Zutun meinerseits, das Bike schluckt alles selbst weg, hält die Spur ohne wegrutschen, hängenbleiben etc. (dabei ist zu  beachten, sie hat vorne/hinten einen Federweg von 150mm/140mm, das kann schon echt was wegschlucken). Da ist sie dann vor allem am Anfang ganz überrascht gewesen und sagt auch heute noch ab und an-hey das ging ja ganz einfach-wie von selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagle-king (5. Juli 2011)

Ich denke, sie sollte sich einfach langsam rantasten. Wenn sie sich am Anfang nicht sicher fühlt und nicht 30-40 oder gar 50 km/h auf dem Schotterweg fahren möchte so soll sie das tun.
Wenn das Problem von Dauer sein so ist der Ladys Kurs bestimmt ne super Lösung.
Wie gesagt sie soll sich langsam rantasten zuerst auf asphalt und dann wird sie auch langsam schneller.
Setze sie dabei aber nicht zu sehr unter Druck.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

..wer das erste mal bei tempo 50 auf schotter auf´s maul gefallen ist , weil er gerutscht is - der lässt es danach ganz von selbst ... ist keine schande , da nur mit 30 runterzufahren - man kommt auch nur sekunden später an , als die , die  denken , 60 sachen seien noch zu wenig ...


----------



## berkel (5. Juli 2011)

eagle-king schrieb:


> Wie gesagt sie soll sich langsam rantasten zuerst auf asphalt [...]


An was soll sich denn ein Anfänger auf Asphalt rantasten? Ein Schotterparkplatz ist der richtige Platz um praktisch gefahrlos erstmal die Grundtechniken Bremsen und Kurven fahren zu lernen und den Grenzbereich zu spüren.


----------



## pedax (5. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..wer das erste mal bei tempo 50 auf schotter auf´s maul gefallen ist , weil er gerutscht is - der lässt es danach ganz von selbst ... ist keine schande , da nur mit 30 runterzufahren - man kommt auch nur sekunden später an , als die , die  denken , 60 sachen seien noch zu wenig ...



Nur mal so als Einwurf von mir - es ging hier nie um die Frage ob nun Tempo 30 oder 60 angemessen wären für eine Schotterstraße, sondern um die Frage ob 10 oder ca. 30 km/h und wie man seiner Freundin am besten hilft, wenn sie selbst mit 10 km/h vor jeder Kurve noch fast auf Stillstand abbremst.


----------



## Ostrich_Olga (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Pedax, mir ging es als "weibliches Wesen" nicht anders als Deiner Freundin. Ich habe mir mein jetziges Bike erst vorigen Monat zugelegt. Davor bin ich nur gelegentlich gefahren mit einem alten Scott mit V-Brakes, die kaum bremsten. In das Teil hatte ich kein Zutrauen und nachdem es erste Spezln von mir auch schon geschmissen hatte, erst recht nicht mehr. Ich bin dann wirklich an Steilstücken immer abgestiegen (Respekt, daß Deine Freundin schon mal mit 10 fährt ;-)) Das ging mir dann so gegen den Stolz und mit dem neuen Bike mußte das anders werden. Ich habe erkannt, daß meine Blockade daran lag, daß ich einfach das Gefühl hatte, die Sache nicht kontrollieren zu können. Immer die Horrorvision, ich kann nicht mehr stoppen, wenn es jetzt plötzlich erforderlich wäre. Mit einem Wort: mangelnde Fahrtechnik, dadurch fehlende Fahrsicherheit. Habe dann von Marc B die Tips gelesen. Notabstieg in Steilstufen etc. Das hab ich dann geübt. Im Türrahmen! Danach an einem kleinen aber steilen Puckel. Und als ich es konnte und wußte, daß ich jederzeit halten und absteigen kann, wenn was ist, konnte ich plötzlich den Ochsenbichl obi "laufen lassen". Vielleicht geht es ihr ähnlich.


----------



## Marc B (6. Juli 2011)

> Habe dann von Marc B die Tips gelesen.



Das freut mich, wenn meine Tipps jemandem weiterhelfen  Gestern habe ich noch mit zwei Teilnehmern den Notabstieg bergab geübt, damit keiner den "Skorpion" macht, weil man zwischen Vorbau und Sattel abgestiegen ist mit gezogener Vorderbremse 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Braunbaer (6. Juli 2011)

Noch ein paar Tipps:
- Vor Bergabfahren das Absteigen nach hinten üben. Wenn man weiß, dass man jederzeit - und ist es noch so steil - problemlos heil hinten runterkommt, dann bringt das sehr, sehr viel.
- Ggf. ohne Klicks fahren (dann aber bitte mit Schienbeinschonern!)
- Balance, Balance, Balance, kann man an jeder Ampel üben. Einfach versuchen, ein paar Sekunden auf dem Rad zu stehen. Das gibt einem im Gelände viel Sicherheitsgefühl, weil man auf langsamen Stücken sicherer fährt...

Rest kommt m.E. von alleine 

just my 2 cents..


----------



## eagle-king (15. Juli 2011)

Berichte uns doch später über die Vortschritte deiner Freundin noch mal


----------



## pedax (15. Juli 2011)

eagle-king schrieb:


> Berichte uns doch später über die Vortschritte deiner Freundin noch mal



Ok, dann gibt es hier mal einen Zwischenbericht:
* Auf Strecken die sie schon ein paar mal gefahren ist fährt sie schneller und sicherer und man muss nicht mehr Angst haben, dass sie unten völlig verkrampft und verängstigt ankommt (positiver Nebeneffekt - die Bremsbeläge sind unten auch noch heile )
* Einfachere Trails (auch Wurzeltrails) fährt sie mittlerweile brav mit - vorausgesetzt sie sind relativ flach und noch wichtiger es geht daneben nicht bergab. Bei Hanquerungen reagiert sie noch immer sehr ängstlich und schiebt ihr Bike lieber.
* Der Satz "mein Bike kann das aber nicht" fällt nicht mehr so oft, nachdem ich ihr auf unserem Hometrail jede "kniffligere" Stelle auch mit ihrem Bike einige male vorgefahren bin
* Auf neuen Strecken ist sie noch immer sehr zurückhaltend aber nicht mehr ganz so verängstigt wie zu Beginn
* Wie sie fährt hängt bei ihr sehr sehr stark von der Tagesverfassung ab - manchmal fährt sie fast unseren gesamten Hometrail ohne abzusteigen und manchmal schiebt sie fast die Hälfte - vor allem wenn sie gleich zu Beginn einen kleinen Fehler macht ist es vorbei - aber wir arbeiten daran 
* Ich werde demnächst mit ihr noch ein paar mal auf einem Schotterplatz mit kleinen Hindernissen üben, denn speziell wenn sie bei größeren Steinen oder Wurzeln außen herum die einfachste (aber oft sehr schmale) Linie fährt hat sie Angst diese nicht zu treffen.

Fazit: Ein Fortschritt ist erkennbar und hier waren einige wirklich sehr hilfreiche Tipps dabei. Danke nochmal 

Vielleicht berichte ich hier in ein paar Wochen oder Monaten nochmal über die weiteren Fortschritte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Juli 2011)

das ist doch was-und das wichtigste ist, dass sie Spaß hat-und wenn wir ehrlich sind, fahren wir auch nicht jeden tag gleich gut-es liegt teilweise auf nem anderen Niveau, aber auch wir fahren nicht immer alles perfekt. Und mit der Zeit kommt das.
Wenn sie Spaß hat-und man ihn ihr nicht durch Ungedult (zu starkes drängeln) nimmt, fängt sie auch mal von selbst an, etwas zu üben, bis es klappt-so berichtete meine Frau mir gestern ganz stolz-als wir jeweils getrennt eine Biketour gemacht hatten abends, dass sie eine Serpentine nun so lange geübt hatte und nicht wegwollte, bis es geklappt hat-und nach 20 Versuchen gings dann. Ich konnte leider nicht ganz mithalten, hatte auch drei Stellen gefühlet 100 Mal auf meiner Tour probiert, ohne eine Lösung hinzukriegen.
Aber so hat man wenigstens noch was vor sich
Weiter viel Erfolg


----------



## Bioabfall (18. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## pedax (18. Juli 2011)

Bioabfall schrieb:


> seid ihr alls fraunverstehr. ich hatte gar kein bock mit ein frau zu fahren weil wer mit frauen zusammen fahrt ist selbst ein klein mädchen.
> die frauen solle selber fahren mit kleine räder.



Deinen anderen Beiträgen nach bist du wohl der neue Forentroll?

Auf die Frage was du unterwegs trinkst:


Bioabfall schrieb:


> Vodka und auch mal Campari



Auf die Frage ob ein Fahrtechnikkurs sinnvoll ist:


Bioabfall schrieb:


> Wer so kus mit macht fährt Auch selbst wie klein mädchen.
> machst du luftdruck auf 1,6 bar und dem ist gut.



Auf die Frage wie man richtig Downhill fährt:


Bioabfall schrieb:


> Dem druck im dem schaluch machst du auf  ~ 1,6 bar.



Auf deine Frage nach dem richtigen Luftdruck beim Downhill hast du folgende Antwort, welche du jetzt in jedem zweiten Thread (egal ob passend oder nicht) weitergibst:


schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Alles zwischen 1.6 und 2.4 bar..............kommt auf Reifen, Schlauch, Untergrund usw. an.............



Naja, man merkt halt, dass wieder Schulferien sind - wenn du dich weiter austrollen willst mach es hier oder hier (da stört sich keiner dran) und jetzt lass uns bitte sinnvoll weiter reden und zerschieße diesen Thread nicht - Danke!


----------



## mobezi (18. Juli 2011)

pedax schrieb:


> Naja, man merkt halt, dass wieder Schulferien sind !


 
Naja, wenn man die Rechtsschreibung so ansieht, ist das mit der Schule aber auch nicht so weit her 
Mir gefällt übrigens der Beitrag, bin eben auch ein Weib und hab mir hier schon gute Tipps geholt


----------



## Bioabfall (19. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## murmel04 (19. Juli 2011)

Bioabfall schrieb:


> ein frau gehört zu kinder und muss kochen!!
> 
> ich glaub ihr habt es vergessen!


 
wo steht dass?????


na hoffentlich macht das deine nicht, falls du eine hast. Dich würde ich glatt verhungern lassen aber so ein intelligenter Mensch wie du, kann sich sicherlich auch selbst versorgen 

Hoffentlich sterben solche wie du bald aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (19. Juli 2011)

Bioabfall schrieb:


> es ist aber mein meinung und mein meinung ist elaubt!
> 
> frauen solle alleine fahren und am besten ganicht, es ist ja viel angst da.
> 
> ...



Troll Dich


----------



## eagle-king (19. Juli 2011)

Ich denke wenn wir diesen Trottel einfach nicht beachten und seine Beiträge gar nicht kommentieren, dann schreibt er auch nicht mehr.
Er wiil doch nur aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen


----------



## Luk00r (19. Juli 2011)

neuestes zur Trollforschung:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXSrpGr0wDU"]âªSascha Lobo: JÃÂ¼ngste Erkenntnise der Trollforschungâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pedax (19. Juli 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Dich würde ich glatt verhungern lassen aber so ein intelligenter Mensch wie du, kann sich sicherlich auch selbst versorgen
> 
> Hoffentlich sterben solche wie du bald aus...



LIKE


----------



## Roli78 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich stehe an einem ähnlichen Punkt wie der TE. Meine Frau hat kürzlich ein Bike gekauft, vorher war sie nie mit dem Velo unterwegs.

Jetzt, nach ein paar Touren später habe ich folgende Erkenntnisse gemacht:

- Berab ist wohl das schwierigste, da Blockaden im Kopf verhindern, einfach drauf los zu fahren, meine hat regelmässig Panik, wenns runtergeht.

- Was für mich spass ist, ist für sie Horror, sie sucht nicht die Herrausforderung, sonder Sicherheit steht im Vordergrund.

Jetzt, ein paar Wochen und 2 Stürze meiner Frau später habe ich folgendes Fazit gezogen:

Wenn ich mit meiner Frau gehe, dann nur breite Forststrassen, Trails nur bergauf, lieber mehr Kilometer und wenig Schwierigkeiten als kurze Strecken mit Herausforderungen. Es bringt nichts, meiner Frau etwas aufzuzwingen, wo ICH davon ausgehe, dass es spass ist. Ganz wichtig: Sie muss in ihrer Komfortzone bleiben. Ein zuhäufiges verlassen dieser führt zum gegenteiligen Effekt.

Kurz: Biken mit Frau ist Entspannung und Partneraktivität, Biken alleine ist die Sau rauslassen  Mit meiner Frau schraube ich halt einfach die Ansprüche ans Bike zurück, und dann passts. Umgekehrt kommts glaube ich kurzfristig nicht gut 

Ich werde sie sicher noch in ein Fahrtraining stecken, aber nur, um Ihr ein besseres Gefühl auf dem Bike zu geben. Und nicht, damit Sie alles mitmachen kann, was ich will 

Insofern fragt euch einfach, ob es wirklich nötig ist, eine verängstigte Partnerin "abzurichten", damit sie alles auch mitmachen kann, oder ob da nicht doch eine Portion Egoismus dabei ist...

Gruss


----------



## CrossX (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn du deiner Freundin ein Fahrtechniktraining schenken willst, frag sie vorher was sie davon hält. Wollte eins für meine Freundin organisieren. Sie hat sich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen gewehrt. Damals war sie auch Anfängerin und sehr vorsichtig bei jeglichem Streckenuntergrund. 

Mitlerweile ist sie fahrtechnisch wesentlich besser geworden und könnte sich langsam vorstellen, einmal so ein Training zu besuchen. Denn wenn sie schon alleine mit dem Partner im Gelände unsicher ist, macht es das Ganze nicht unbedingt in einem Techniktraining mit gewissem Leistungsdruck besser. 
Also vorher abklären bevor man Geld und Zeit investiert.


----------



## pedax (19. Juli 2011)

Roli78 schrieb:


> Kurz: Biken mit Frau ist Entspannung und Partneraktivität, Biken alleine ist die Sau rauslassen  Mit meiner Frau schraube ich halt einfach die Ansprüche ans Bike zurück, und dann passts. Umgekehrt kommts glaube ich kurzfristig nicht gut


Da Frauen meist auch bergauf langsamer fahren, als wir die regelmäßig unterwegs sind bleibt ja auch auch noch die Möglichkeit das ganze als gutes Grundlagenausdauer-Training zu betrachten 



Roli78 schrieb:


> Ich werde sie sicher noch in ein Fahrtraining stecken, aber nur, um Ihr ein besseres Gefühl auf dem Bike zu geben. Und nicht, damit Sie alles mitmachen kann, was ich will
> 
> Insofern fragt euch einfach, ob es wirklich nötig ist, eine verängstigte Partnerin "abzurichten", damit sie alles auch mitmachen kann, oder ob da nicht doch eine Portion Egoismus dabei ist...


Also es geht hier mir (und ich denke auch den meisten anderen) nicht darum die Partnerin "abzurichten" - sondern um die Frage wie man ihr hilft die Angst abzulegen (bzw. zu verringern) damit auch sie die gemeinsamen Bike-Ausflüge so richtig genießen kann. Es soll ja Frauen geben die selbst auf Forstraßen bergab lieber schieben und wenn sie es mit runter fahren versuchen anschließend einen höheren Puls haben als unser eins nach einer Vollgasfahrt bergauf. Wie du dem Thread wahrscheinlich entnehmen kannst war in fast jedem zweiten Beitrag die rede davon, die Frauen auf keinen Fall zu etwas zu zwingen (lassen sie sich meist ohnehin nicht) sondern ihnen immer wieder ein bisschen was zu zeigen das sie bei der nächsten Ausfahrt spielerisch einbauen können (oder auch nicht wenn sie nicht will). Abrichten wäre für mich wenn ich sie bei Erfolg belohne und bei Fehlern bestrafe und das glaub ich macht hier keiner - meine wird immer belohnt (mit knuddeln und Küssen), denn schon allein die Tatsache, dass sie mit mir biken geht freut mich (und sie natürlich auch)


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2011)

Roli78 schrieb:


> Insofern fragt euch einfach, ob es wirklich nötig ist, eine verängstigte Partnerin "abzurichten", damit sie alles auch mitmachen kann, oder ob da nicht doch eine Portion Egoismus dabei ist...
> 
> Gruss



Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass hier irgendjemand jemanden "abrichten" will (Trolle mal ausgenommen ). Es ging hier ja nur darum, dass die Partnerin sicherer auf dem Rad werden soll... Spaß daran, überhaupt zu Biken scheint sie ja schon zu haben...

Überhaupt frage ich mich bei der Argumentation nach dem Motto "Frauen haben nunmal immer Angst" manchmal, ob Männer denn nie Angst haben? 
Also ich kenne viele Männer, die vor so einigem Bammel haben  Und eigentlich finde ich das ganz normal. Was sicher stimmt ist aber, dass Frauen öfter mal "kopfgesteuerter" sind und länger darüber nachdenken, ob sie etwas wirklich wagen wollen, während Männer es schon längst einfach gemacht haben, und sich vielleicht hinterher wundern, dass es gut gegangen ist (oder ihre Wunden lecken, falls nicht). Mit geht es allzu oft genau so, dass ich vor einer schwierigen Stelle erst mal absteigen und das ganze ablaufen muss, anstatt einfach drüber zu fahren... und es erst dann wage, wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass es zumindest einen Notausstieg/Nothalt gibt, wenn es doch nicht klappt. Aber daran finde ich eigentlich nichts verkehrt, und es schützt vor unnötigen Verletzungen durch adrenalin-geladenes Rumgeballere 
Was hierbei enorm hilft, ist die Balance zu trainieren, um selbst in steilem Gelände und auf losem Untergrund sehr kontrolliert und langsam fahren zu können, und notfalls auch mal kurz stehen zu bleiben um sich zu überlegen, ob man nun den Fuß runter setzt oder doch weiter fährt (meistens entscheide ich mich dann für weiterfahren, aber die Überleg-Sekunde muss sein ) 
Auch hilfreich: im Bikepark fahren! Da gibt es schön geshapete Strecken, alle Bäume die im Weg stehen sind schön gepolstert, und man kann sich zu jeder Zeit sicher sein, dass die Strecke wirklich fahrbar ist, und dass sich nicht hinter der nächsten Ecke ein tödlicher Abgrund versteckt. Man muss ja als Anfänger nicht gleich die heftigsten DH-Strecken wählen. Z.B. 4X-Strecken taugen imho ganz gut um als Anfänger ein Gefühl für Geschwindigkeit, kurze Flugphasen, und die richtige Haltung auf dem Rad zu bekommen. Zudem sind die auch mit einem CC-Hardtail durchaus mit Spaß fahrbar, da braucht's ja keinen Federweg. Durch die Ganzkörper-Rüstung (kann man ja auch leihen) verschwinden dann die letzten Angst-Barrieren im Kopf. 

Trotz der vielleicht doch oft unterschiedlichen Herangehensweise von Frauen und Männern an risikoreiche Stellen würde ich nie und nimmer die Behauptung unterschreiben, dass 


> Ganz wichtig: Sie muss in ihrer Komfortzone bleiben. Ein zuhäufiges verlassen dieser führt zum gegenteiligen Effekt.


Wenn ich nochmal von mir selbst ausgehe: Ich verlasse auf einer Tour genauso oft oder noch öfter meine Komfort-Zone wie mein Freund. Und es macht mir genauso viel Spaß, das zu tun, wie ihm. Der Adrenalin-Kick, wenn man es geschafft hat, belohnt dafür. Nur, dass ich es mir eben öfter vorher anschauen muss, oder 1-2 Sekunden länger überlege. Gerade Spiel-Touren, wo man eine Stelle so lange übt, bis sie klappt, machen mir eigentlich sogar mehr Spaß als ihm, auch wenn mir beim Üben des öfteren mal der Angstschweiß läuft 

Wichtig ist halt, dass er es erträgt, wenn's mal wieder länger dauert bei mir (sei es zum Üben, oder zum Überlegen, ob man es probieren will). Unter Druck klappt's erst recht nicht. Ich habe da wohl großes Glück bei meinem Freund  Wenn ich sehe, dass es ihn doch nervt, lasse ich dann aber auch gut sein.

Vielleicht ist das ja das Geheimnis, dazu, dass Männlein und Weiblein mit Spaß zusammen Biken können? Dass jeder die Macken des jeweils anderen Geschlechts akzeptieren und darauf eingehen kann?


----------



## CrossX (19. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne aber auch einige Frauen, die diese "Komfortzone" garnicht verlassen wollen. Alles was mehr ist als Waldautobahn ist einfach nicht ihre Welt. Die wollen gemütlich durch die Natur fahren und suchen dabei keine Herausforderung sondern eher unbeschwerte Bewegung in der Natur. 
Das sollte man dann als Partner auch akzeptieren. 

Ich kenne allerdings auch einige Männer die ähnlich denken. Hauptsächlich Bergaufbolzer die ihre fehlende Fahrtechnik damit rechtfertigen das sie ja schnell bergauf sind. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema. 

Ich geb dir übrigens Recht, dass man lieber zweimal schauen sollte, anstatt kopflos irgendwo runterzuballern. 
Im Bikepark hat meine Freundin auch spielend sicher 90% ihres Fahrkönnens gelernt. Ich kann das nur jedem empfehlen.
Schön einen Tag in der Woche aussuchen wo wenig los ist und dann ganz langsam rantasten. Es macht super Spass und ein Tag Bikepark bringt mehr als eine Woche im Wald rumgurken.


----------



## innocenta (19. Juli 2011)

klingt ja schon nicht schlecht.
mich hats mal mit meinem alten mist-bike bergab über eine sehr hohe wurzel überschlagen. hatte danach nie mehr ein gutes gefühl beim fahren.

jahre später, hab ich mir heuer ein HT mit (natürlich) scheibenbremsen gekauft und siehe da, ich wundere mich selbst, wie ich mich so manchen berg runterlasse. kritisch wird es bei mir dann, wenn ich dran denke, was passieren könnte (geht gar nicht) oder wenn mein freund vorne unsicher ist oder kurz absteigt. dann fällt bei mir lustigerweise die sicherung...schon mehrmals bemerkt.

und wenn sie mal ein anderes rad ausprobiert? war bei mir ein großer punkt...aber gut, mein alter esel hatte noch die alten bremsen.
der rest ist glaub ich einfach spass haben, weiter üben und sich langsam rantasten. unwegsameres geländer vielleicht auch im flacheren üben, hohe wurzeln oder steine können ja auch auf der geraden "angst" machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2011)

innocenta schrieb:


> klingt ja schon nicht schlecht.
> mich hats mal mit meinem alten mist-bike bergab über eine sehr hohe wurzel überschlagen. hatte danach nie mehr ein gutes gefühl beim fahren.
> 
> jahre später, hab ich mir heuer ein HT mit (natürlich) scheibenbremsen gekauft und siehe da, ich wundere mich selbst, wie ich mich so manchen berg runterlasse. kritisch wird es bei mir dann, wenn ich dran denke, was passieren könnte (geht gar nicht) oder wenn mein freund vorne unsicher ist oder kurz absteigt. dann fällt bei mir lustigerweise die sicherung...schon mehrmals bemerkt.
> ...



Das Rad ist ein guter Punkt!
"Einsteiger-Qualität" bringt meistens für Einsteiger nichts, außer Unsicherheit. Gerade an den Bremsen oder Reifen sollte man nicht sparen nach dem Motto "sie fährt ja eh noch nicht so viel, also montieren wir mal lieber leichtlaufende CC-Reifen und eine leichte Bremse ohne Wumms"
Falls wirklich Ambitionen zum Bergabfahren fern von breiten Wegen vorhanden sind, hier lieber zu Ungunsten des Gewichts etwas Überdimmensionieren!

Habe ich gerade am Wochenende an mir selbst erleben dürfen, nachdem an meinem eigenen Rad auf einer Tour die Gabel abgesoffen war, und ich dann netter Weise das Rad von der Frau des "Guides" nehmen durfte , um die Tour zu Ende zu fahren. Typische Einsteiger-Qualität... zwar eine sehr schöne Geometrie und ein guter Rahmen, aber grauselige Bremsen (Julie, vorne mit Luft im System und verölten oder verglasten Belägen), und "Leichtlauf-Reifchen". Damit habe ich mich dann wirklich manchmal benommen wie eine Anfängerin... beim Überfahren von ein paar harmlosen Wurzeln gequiekt, weil's mich unerwarteter Weise hin- und her versetzt hat, und vor noch harmloseren aber etwas steileren Wurzelstufen abgestiegen, weil ich vorn an der Bremse kurz ins Leere gegriffen habe, und mich gefürchtet hatte, nur mit Hinterrad-Bremse da runter zu fahren. 

Das Problem dabei ist halt, dass ein Anfänger so einen "Mangel" am Rad oft gar nicht richtig einordenen kann, und sich nicht darüber beschwert, aber sich einfach unwohl fühlt, ohne genau zu wissen, warum. 
Als ich dann dem Kumpel erzählt hatte, dass die Vorderrad-Bremse gar nicht richtig funktioniert, wunderte er sich auch nur und meinte, seine Frau hätte es ihm ja nicht gesagt... Logisch, als ich angefangen habe, hätte ich das auch nicht negativ bemerkt, da bremst man ja eh zumindest an beiden Bremsen gleich oder hinten sogar noch mehr 

Also Tipp an die Männer: Öfter mal kurz mit dem Rad der Partnerin fahren, um zu checken, ob es auch wirklich gut funktioniert. Sonst bringen die besten Fahrtechnik-Tipps ("brems doch mehr vorne") nichts, wenn es einfach technisch nicht möglich ist 

@CrossX
du hast sicher Recht damit, dass manche Menschen (allerdings auch hier wieder Männlein wie Weiblein) einfach keine Ambitionen zu riskanteren Aktionen haben. Ist auch gut so. Jeder wie er will. Für mich sind nicht nur die Fullface-Bergab-Fahrer "richtige Biker", sondern auch Leute, die bergauf mit wahnsinns Tempo an mir vorbei rauschen, und auch die, die einfach auf einem Radweg die Natur genießen wollen.


----------



## innocenta (19. Juli 2011)

@scylla: genau so ist es mir mit dem alten bock gegangen...war einfach nicht möglich - jeder berg eine tortour und ich hab nicht verstanden, was alle am biken toll finden.

mein freund war ganz begeistert vom neuen cube  den test hat´s also bestanden...sicher auch kein profigerät, aber ich liebe es und alles geht gleich viel einfacher und so blöd es jetzt klingt - ich vertrau ihm!

vielleicht hat auch größe und einstellung nicht gepasst, ich hab mich nie so recht wohl drauf gefühlt.


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hier auch mal wieder die Gaby am Schreiben.

Wir sind vor kurzem wieder mal eine uns schon bekannte Strecke gefahren...eigentlich keine wirklich anspruchsvollen Bergabstücke (also keine großen querliegenden Wurzeln und ähnlich bösartige Dinge, die einem das Fahren vermiesen wollen ).

Bei den letzten Malen für meinen Mann immer Wartezeiten von ca. 30 Minuten auf eine insgesamt 3 Stunden-Strecke wegen der Bergabstücke.

Doch beim letzten Mal, kreisten mir schon beim Bergauftreten ständig die Gedanken im Kopf herum: "Lass es einfach laufen, die Gabel schluckt eh vieles" und was es halt sonst noch an guten Ratschlägen bezüglich Bergabfahren gibt. 

Gut, das erste Bergabstück in Sicht, Herbert vor mir und ich denk mir, gut mach die Probe auf's Exempel, wenn's alle sagen, dann wird's schon stimmen...und was soll ich sagen, Angst und Spaß engumschlungen sitzen mir im Nacken und ich laß es einfach laufen. 

Das Gesicht von Herbert als er gerade absteigt und auf mich warten will und ich rausch an ihm vorbei...einfach Gold wert 

Auch bei den restlichen Waldstücken eine Mischung aus Angst, Anspannung, Geschwindigkeit UND Spaß...

Ich kann nicht sagen, warum es "klick" gemacht hat und ich einfach beschlossen hab, die Angst zu überwinden...irgendwie war's mir wohl einfach zu blöd, daß ich immer bergab den Waldschnecken Konkurrenz mach 

Wobei ich dazusagen muß, daß mich schwierigeres Gelände noch immer eher zum Absteigen und Schieben motiviert...aber ich freu mich trotzdem, daß ich diesen Schritt mal geschafft hab.

lg
Gaby


----------



## pedax (19. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Also Tipp an die Männer: Öfter mal kurz mit dem Rad der Partnerin fahren, um zu checken, ob es auch wirklich gut funktioniert. Sonst bringen die besten Fahrtechnik-Tipps ("brems doch mehr vorne") nichts, wenn es einfach technisch nicht möglich ist



Das mache ich z.B. sowieso regelmäßig - spätestens alle 1-2 Wochen (und vor jeder größeren Tour) setze ich mich kurz auf beide Räder, fahre ein paar Meter und schau ob alles so funktioniert wie es sollte. Die paar Minuten ist mir unsere Sicherheit allemal wert - beim Bike verhält es sich da ähnlich wie beim Auto, da würde wohl auch kaum einer von euch warten bis sich die Frau über einen Defekt beschwert, oder?


----------



## pedax (19. Juli 2011)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht sagen, warum es "klick" gemacht hat und ich einfach beschlossen hab, die Angst zu überwinden...irgendwie war's mir wohl einfach zu blöd, daß ich immer bergab den Waldschnecken Konkurrenz mach



Gratulation


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2011)

@Gaby 

Wünsch dir noch ganz viele weitere "Klick"-Erlebnisse! Die sind nämlich toll


----------



## innocenta (19. Juli 2011)

@gaby: super, gratuliere! das klingt ja schon gut! ich hab mich auch vom bergab-hasser zum absoluten liebhaber hochgefahren  macht schon richtig spass!


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich find's toll, daß Ihr Euch alle mit mir freut 
lg
Gaby


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. Juli 2011)

Segler1963 schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig: Unterteil die Abfahrt in viele kleine "Häppchen" und mach immer mal wieder einen Stop, damit sie das geleistete verarbeiten und Du sie loben kannst.



Das mit den kleinen Abschnitten ist wirklich hilfreich, weil bei einer kniffeligen Abfahrt in einem Rutsch sehr viele Eindrücke auf einen einwirken und oft nicht verarbeitet, d.h. in die passende Fahrtechnik umgesetzt werden können.

Toll ist es auch, wenn an einer schweren Stelle, die man im Schrittempo fährt, links und rechts jeweils eine Person steht, die einen notfalls festhalten/auffangen kann. Da ist dann die Haupt-Hemmschwelle gleich verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (29. Juli 2011)

Als Tip: bei der Routenwahl nie von sich selbst ausgehen. Ich fahre hier um meinen Heimatort ca 3500-4000km/Jahr. Ich kenne fast jeden Trail und jede schwierige Stelle. Bin letztens mit einem ortsfremden Freund eine meiner Lieblingsrunden gefahren. Stellen die ich seit Jahr und Tag zügig ohne bremsen durchfahre haben ihn echt anhalten lassen obwohl er auch schon länger Mountainbike fährt.Will damit sagen, dass man mit Anfängern (ob weiblich oder nicht), aufpassen muß damit man sie nicht zu sehr unter Druck setzt, weil man durch Ortskenntnis eine Schlüsselstelle easy durchfährt bei der man selber vor einigen Jahren selbst auch abstieg (war bei mir so). Nichts ist frustrierender als eine Schlüsselstelle auf dem Hosenboden runterzurutschen über die der/die Partner/in locker drübersaust!


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute das Buch von Petra Müssig über mentales Training für Sportler ins Haus bekommen und kann es nur empfehlen. Oder man macht direkt bei ihr einen Kurs, sie hat das natürlich was für Ladies im Angebot  

*http://petramuessig.de/*

Viel Erfolg allen Angstpatienten!


----------



## herbert2010 (6. September 2011)

Hallo, hier ist wieder Gaby.

Wie versprochen, hier der Bericht vom Fahrtechnikwochenende:


Da das Mädelstraining wegen zu weniger Anmeldungen abgesagt wurde, hab ich die Möglichkeit genützt und auf das gemischte Training umgebucht.

Mein Adrenalinspiegel war das ganze letzte Jahr nicht so hoch wie an diesem Wochenende. Allein beim Ansehen von manchen Hindernissen bekam ich Herzklopfen und mein Puls beschleunigte schneller als jedes Formel 1 Auto 

Manche der Übungen hielt ich für unfahrbar (und auch nicht begehbar), weil zu eng, zu steil und das ganze noch gespickt mit Wurzeln. Alle mein Angstgegner auf einen Haufen 

ABER: Ich bin alle Übungen gefahren, für manche brauchte ich 2 - 3 Anläufe, bis ich mich überwinden konnte, aber ich hab's getan! 
Ich muß aber dazu sagen, daß die Unterstützung innerhalb der Gruppe und auch das psychologische Geschick des Trainers viel dazu beigetragen hat, daß ich dann schlußendlich alle Übungen egal wie steil, wurzelig, kurvig auch gefahren bin bzw. es zumindest versucht habe (für manches hat mein Können auch nach dem 3. Versuch einfach nicht ausgereicht ).

Was mich dabei am meisten verblüfft hat, daß einige Übungen von Samstag, die bei mir massives Herzklopfen ausgelöst haben, am Sonntag dann Teil der nächsten Übungen waren und ich bei diesen Stücken nicht mal mehr nachgedacht habe, ob ich das fahren soll oder nicht, sondern das war ganz einfach selbstverständlich 

Auf jeden Fall hat's echt Spaß gemacht (auch wenn ich ein paar blaue Flecken als Andenken mit nach Hause genommen hab) und meinem Selbstvertrauen, was das Bergabfahren betrifft, hat einen massiven Schub bekommen. Vor allem, weil ich jetzt beherrsche, in jeder Situation (auch im Steilhang) kontrolliert jederzeit abzusteigen - ich glaub das war auch abgesehen von der "Gruppenmotivation" der springende Punkt, daß ich mich vieles getraut hab, wo ich davor nie im Traum daran gedacht hätte, sowas zu fahren (manches hätte ich nicht mal gehen wollen *g*)

Ich werde jetzt das Gelernte (und das ist einiges) auf unseren Touren umsetzen und weiter üben und ich hab fix vor, das Fahrtechnikwochenende auch nächstes Jahr wieder zu buchen - dann allerdings mit Herbert gemeinsam, der's eigentlich nicht nötig hat...aber ich hab eh bald Geburtstag, da darf ich mir's ja wünschen 

Ich kann nur jeder/jedem, die/der nicht angstfrei fährt, so etwas empfehlen - wenn man weiß, wie man's richtig macht, ist vieles, was total schwer ausschaut, eigentlich ganz kinderleicht.

lg
Gaby


----------



## vinzentrs1 (22. Oktober 2011)

das beste ist : suche dir eine strecke die möglichst gerade ist und lass sie das gefühl erleben: mensch! schnell sein macht ja richtig spass! lass sie ein fach mal richtig gas geben und dann erst bergab


----------



## jan84 (22. Oktober 2011)

vinzentrs1 schrieb:


> das beste ist : suche dir eine strecke die möglichst gerade ist und lass sie das gefühl erleben: mensch! schnell sein macht ja richtig spass! lass sie ein fach mal richtig gas geben und dann erst bergab



Ließ doch erstmal in dem Topic bevor du antwortest... Neben dem Eingangsposts hättes auch das Post über dir getan . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (25. November 2011)

Bin noch damit beschäftigt, den ganzen Thread durchzulesen. Aber da ich jedem so schnell wie möglich helfen möchte ^^:

Hat hier schon mal jemand die idee gehabt, den Sattel etwas runter zu stellen? Damit dürfte zumindest das Überschlagsgefühl bedeutend geringer ausfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosters (25. November 2011)

In welchem Buch hast du das den gelesen? Ich glaube alle die Fahrrad fahren werden umdenken müssen.

Ich glaube es gibt mitlerweile genügend Mädels die auch wissen was eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze ist und wofür sie gedacht ist.


----------



## killerpellet (1. Dezember 2011)

Bei meiner Frau hat geholfen:

-) Die Tipps kamen nicht von mir, sondern von einem Dritten. Der hat zwar das Gleiche gesagt wie ich, aber ...

-) Ellenbogen- und Schienbeinprotektoren haben die erste Hürde fallen lassen, und schon ging es um einiges besser auf den Trails.


Die kann nur sagen, dass ein Fahrtechniktraining sicherlich eine gute Investition war.


----------



## Trekbiker (6. April 2016)

Der Thread hat mir sehr geholfen da er die wichtigsten "Probleme" die beim gemeinsamen Mountainbike auftreten können hier Angesprochen wurden. Es sind ja irgendwie auch immer die selben "Probleme" bzw. Herrausforderungen mit denen die Paare und Partner zu kämpfen haben.

Daher finde ich es eine Sticky wert. Auch wenn der Thread schon so alt ist. Mir hat er sehr geholfen.


----------



## everywhere.local (6. April 2016)

Leichenschändung!
@MalcolmX willst du auch nochmal drüber? 

//edit: 
hab es nicht gelesen, aber war "viel fahren" schon?


----------



## MalcolmX (6. April 2016)

Ja da kann man viel diskutieren, aus Männersicht ist das oftmals nicht rational...


----------



## Trekbiker (22. April 2016)

Was mir jetzt bei der "Ausbildung" meiner Freundin hilft ist der Alpin-Lehplan 7 - Mountainbiken vom DAV.
Ich finds klasse da ich auch noch dazu lerne.

Wie sagte mein Mathe Prof.: "Ich lerne in meinen Vorlesungen immer was Neues dazu." Der gute Herr war bereits 68 Jahre und er hatte recht.

"Lehrt andere, aber lernt auch selbst dazu." Trekbiker


----------



## DrMo (29. April 2016)

Ich denke es ist wichtig die Motive der Partnerin zu kennen, warum sie MTB fährt.

Nur weil Mann Trails möglichst schnell bergab brettern will heißt das nicht das sie das auch will.
Vielleicht geht es ihr mehr um den Sonnentag in der Natur, das gemeinsame Erlebnis, den Workout, ... oder auch ums Rasen.

Wenn nicht beider Interessen bei der Ausfahrt berücksichtigt werden ist es vielleicht besser allein/mit anderen Leuten zu fahren.

Partner/Eltern als Lehrer ist häufig heikel wegen des Rollenkonflikts.

Beim Fahrtechnikseminar meiner DAV-Sektion gab es letztes Jahr eine reine Frauengruppe, was die Frauen wirklich super fanden.
Das Seminar ist immer toll und dieses Jahr ist meine Frau auch dabei.

Angst kann aus Überforderung entstehen, aber auch soziale Ursachen haben (Ich bin nicht gut genug und das soll niemand sehen, Wenn ich stürze dann halte ich die ganze Gruppe auf, ...). Für letztes ist es besonders wichtig, dass der/die Lernende sich wohl in der Gruppe fühlt.


----------



## majomathes (14. Juni 2016)

ich habe das selbe Problem.... die Tipps werden mir (ihr) sicherlich helfen. Wenn nicht -> ab ins Bootcamp 

edit:
vor allem Gabys (Herberts) Einträge und Fortschritte machen mir Mut


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Juni 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> ich habe das selbe Problem.... die Tipps werden mir (ihr) sicherlich helfen. Wenn nicht -> ab ins Bootcamp
> 
> edit:
> vor allem Gabys (Herberts) Einträge und Fortschritte machen mir Mut



Danke 

Heute fährt meine frau eigentlich fast alles Saalbach, Kitzsteinhorn,Bike park Semmering ; unsere norm strecken es gibt nur mehr ganz wenige stellen die sie nicht fahren möchte, zwar ist sie noch immer langsamer als ich und unser jun. aber das macht nichts da wir immer zusammen warten.....

was ich die raten kann lass dein ehrgeiziges ego zuhause das klappt sonst nicht 
ich werde sie mal bitten das sie hier ihren Senf hier abgibt sind ja schon ein paar Jahre her 

lg herbert


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Juni 2016)

Vermutlich kann @Miss_Funbiker mittlerweile auch einige Lieder singen 
Sie fährt mittlerweile ziemlich schwieriege Stellen (Felsen, Wurzeln) bei Matsch - vor einem Jahr noch undenkbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUFC (14. Juni 2016)

bin kommendes wochenende auf einem saac camp mit meiner freundin in wagrain, hoffe ihr hilft das auch 
ich selber kann sie nur schwer davon überzeugen etwas neues auszuprobieren, vielleicht schafft es der trainer.


----------



## Miss_Funbiker (14. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Vermutlich kann @Miss_Funbiker mittlerweile auch einige Lieder singen
> Sie fährt mittlerweile ziemlich schwieriege Stellen (Felsen, Wurzeln) bei Matsch - vor einem Jahr noch undenkbar.



Oh ja.. ich kann da echt mitfühlen. Mir ging es letztes Jahr auch so.. ist jetzt auch nicht so, dass ich dieses Jahr angstfrei fahre.. an schwierigen Stellen habe ich auch noch Schiss, aber es ist auf alle Fälle  besser geworden. Was mir geholfen hat, ist wirklich üben  üben üben.. Vorallem fand ich es gut, auf Trails zu üben. Mich hat das biken im Bikepark oft besonders gestresst und als wir dann anfingen Touren zu fahren, konnte ich auf diesen Strecken gut üben und mich auch verbessern,was mir im Bikepark echt hilft und mich nicht mehr so stresst. Was mir auch hilft, Stellen vor denen ich besonders Schiss habe, einfach ganz oft versuchen zu fahren. Bastifunbiker ist da sehr hartnäckig, aber es hilft auch  was wichtig ist, bloss kein Stress machen oder etwas erzwingen.. das kommt alles wirklich Stück für Stück, so ist es zumindestens bei mir  mir hilft es auch mit erfahrenen bikern zu fahren.. Besonders bei schwierigen Strecken, so dass man diese gut nachfahren kann, da es mir noch oft schwer fällt die richtige line zu finden. Ansonsten finde ich es auch hilfreich mit anderen Mädels zu fahren. Am meisten hat mir aber schon das regelmässige Fahren geholfen und durch das Üben geht auch die Angst Stück fur Stück weg


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo, hier ist mal wieder Gaby. Nachdem Herbert ja versprochen hat, daß ich hier wieder schreibe, na dann mach ich das mal.
Ich mußte ja als ich meinen ersten Beitrag hier gelesen hab, ein bißchen schmunzeln.

Stellen, die mir vor einigen Jahren noch den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn getrieben hab, entlocken mir heut nicht mal mehr ein müdes Lächeln...viel mehr frag ich mich, was denn daran so schwierig war - "da kannst eh einfach drüberrollen"...(recht hat er gehabt)
Allerdings muß ich schon sagen, daß es ein langer und (teilweise im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) steiniger Weg war, daß ich meine Angst abgebaut habe.

In 99 % der Fälle war (und ist es auch immer noch) eine mentale Sache, ob ich "Problemstellen" fahre oder eben nicht. "Du kannst das"-Rufe von Mann und Sohn sind da leider nicht hilfreich, denn daß ich es kann, weiß ich ja eh selber. Ich trau mich halt manches dann trotzdem nicht. Und dann kommen diese Tage, wo ich über meinen Schatten springe und nicht absteige, sondern einfach weiterfahre. Und das ist bis jetzt noch nie schief gegangen.

Ich kann nicht erklären, was an "diesen Tagen" anders ist und woher da plötzlich der Mut kommt. Irgendwann macht es einfach "Klick" und dann wirkt die schwierige Stelle zwar noch immer schwierig, aber nicht mehr so unmöglich, wie die Monate zuvor. An solchen Tagen lass ich mich dann ausnahmsweise auch mal überreden, etwas zu fahren, was mir eigentlich zutiefst widerstrebt (weil zu steil, zu wurzelig, zu kurvig oder eine Kombi aus allem). Und wenn ich's dann einmal gefahren bin, fahr ich's immer wieder - außer ich hab einen schlechten Tag, dann steh ich mir mental mal gern selbst im Weg herum und steig auch mal dort ab, wo ich sonst immer fahr ;-) Aber irgendwann denkt man gar nimmer drüber nach, daß diese Stelle mal schwierig war.

Bei mir hat es halt bei manchen Dingen Monate oder sogar Jahre gedauert, bis ich mich endlich getraut habe (die subjektive Sicherheit, die einem dabei Knie- und Ellbogenschützer geben können, ist hier nicht zu unterschätzen).

Liebe Männer, seid nicht beleidigt, wenn sich Eure Freundinnen von Euch diesbezüglich nichts sagen lassen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es anderen Frauen auch so geht, aber wenn mein Mann mir beim Biken anfängt zu erklären, was ich falsch mache und wie ich es besser machen kann, dann fühl ich mich meist sofort persönlich angegriffen (obwohl ich ja ganz genau weiß, daß er's nur gut meint). Wenn er dann noch versucht mich zu überreden, etwas mehrmals zu probieren, dann geht das voll auf mein Selbstvertrauen, wenn er daneben steht und Erklärungen von sich gibt. Er will mir nur helfen und ich krieg Aggressionen, weil ich das in diesem Moment als herablassend und oberlehrerhaft empfinde - Frau halt 
Naja, ist auf jeden Fall nicht beziehungsfördernd. ;-) Laßt das Fahrtechniktraining Eurer Freundin oder Frau einfach jemand anderes machen und laßt ihr die Zeit, die sie braucht - sie wird es Euch danken und mit der Zeit immer besser fahren ;-)

lg Gaby


----------



## Miss_Funbiker (14. Juni 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier ist mal wieder Gaby. Nachdem Herbert ja versprochen hat, daß ich hier wieder schreibe, na dann mach ich das mal.
> Ich mußte ja als ich meinen ersten Beitrag hier gelesen hab, ein bißchen schmunzeln.
> 
> Stellen, die mir vor einigen Jahren noch den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn getrieben hab, entlocken mir heut nicht mal mehr ein müdes Lächeln...viel mehr frag ich mich, was denn daran so schwierig war - "da kannst eh einfach drüberrollen"...(recht hat er gehabt)
> ...


 
Gaby..du sagst es.. ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Juni 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> "da kannst eh einfach drüberrollen"


wie ein weiser Mann einst sagte


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Juni 2016)

Also ich erkenne da ziemlich viele Parallelen bei Gaby und der Missy.

Bei den anderen Damen ist das sehr wahrscheinlich ziemlich ähnlich.

Ich kann den Damen da eigentlich nur raten (was wahrscheinlich angenommen wird, aber wieder „vergessen“ wird, wenn es soweit ist  ), sich dem anzunehmen, was man versucht zu vermitteln. Das ist eine gutgemeinte Hilfestellung und kein persönlicher Angriff. Im Gegenteil. Dem sollte man sich bewusst sein, sonst kann man sich das Gelaber eigentlich auch schenken. Been there, done that.

Dann kann man sich gern nochmal vor Augen halten, dass niemand (ich jedenfalls nicht) von euch etwas mit Nachdruck verlangen wird, wovon er/sie sich nicht sicher ist, dass ihr das packt, wenn ihr ganz normal fahrt wir immer.

Klar, da ist das kleine Männchen im Kopf, was sagt „oh oh, das ist neu, das ist gefährlich“ … aber das ausgeschüttete Adrenalin und die erhöhte Konzentration hilft euch sogar.

Und sein wir mal ehrlich. Was soll schon gross passieren, wenn man mit etwas mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit da runter rollt – darum geht es ja meistens. (Klar, verletzten kann man sich auch in der Badewanne... und vor allem beim Risikosport, den ihr betreibt. Damit muss man leben.)

Verletzungen passieren meist beim JRA (just riding along…), wenn man nicht damit rechnet. Oder bei Backflip Flatdrops – aber das habe ich noch nicht verlangt 


Auch ich stehe immer wieder vor dem Schritt zum nächsten Level. Ein neuer Double, ein neuer Drop, vielleicht mal ein No-Hander?`Auch ich hab das Männchen im Kopf.

Ich lebe damit, wir sind Buddies 

Mir hilft immer: nicht lange rumüberlegen, einmal genau anschauen, sich genau vorstellen, wie man es macht und dann umsetzen – ohne noch 5min davor zu stehen und zu überlegen. Dann lieber gleich weiterfahren und beim nächsten Mal von vorn.

Bei Sprüngen / Drops vielleicht 1mal fürs Gefühl anrollen und kurz vorm Absprung anhalten…


----------



## MrMapei (15. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Und sein wir mal ehrlich. Was soll schon gross passieren, wenn man mit etwas mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit da runter rollt – darum geht es ja meistens. (Klar, verletzten kann man sich auch in der Badewanne... und vor allem beim Risikosport, den ihr betreibt. Damit muss man leben.)


Was groß passieren soll? Na z.B. Schlüsselbeinbruch und 9-fache Rippenserienfraktur ....

Originalschrittgeschwindigkeit


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Juni 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Was groß passieren soll? Na z.B. Schlüsselbeinbruch und 9-fache Rippenserienfraktur ....
> 
> Originalschrittgeschwindigkeit


Wuffi 
ich habe dir schon mindest 15mal gesagt, du sollst dir sone Rutschstoppklebeenten in der Badewanne montieren 
Und Fahren ist sicherer als Schieben, mein Lieber


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ..., sonst kann man sich das Gelaber eigentlich auch schenken.



Danke, genau das wollte ich Euch vermitteln 
lg Gaby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (15. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ich kann den Damen da eigentlich nur raten (was wahrscheinlich angenommen wird, aber wieder „vergessen“ wird, wenn es soweit ist  ), sich dem anzunehmen, was man versucht zu vermitteln. Das ist eine gutgemeinte Hilfestellung und kein persönlicher Angriff. Im Gegenteil. Been there, done that.


Das weiß ich. Ich kann aber nichts dagegen tun, daß ich es im Anlaßfall so empfinde.




> Dann kann man sich gern nochmal vor Augen halten, dass niemand (ich jedenfalls nicht) von euch etwas mit Nachdruck verlangen wird, wovon er/sie sich nicht sicher ist, dass ihr das packt, wenn ihr ganz normal fahrt wir immer.
> Klar, da ist das kleine Männchen im Kopf, was sagt „oh oh, das ist neu, das ist gefährlich“ … aber das ausgeschüttete Adrenalin und die erhöhte Konzentration hilft euch sogar.


Auch das weiß ich. Auch, daß ich es normalerweise packe, wenn ich's probiere, weiß ich. Aber wenn ich es mir im entscheidenden Moment selbst nicht zutraue, verkrampfe ich und dann geht's einfach nicht. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Dir das rüberbringen soll, ich muß genau in diesem Moment selbst davon überzeugt sein, daß ich das kann und WILL. Mir ist sehr wohl bewußt, was ich fahrtechnisch kann, aber bei manchen Stellen macht's dann oft eine Kombination aus verschiedenen Schwierigkeiten, daß ich mich nicht überwinden kann (steil, mit Wurzeln und enge Kurve danach und vielleicht noch genau in der Kurve ein Baum wäre ein klassisches Beispiel bei mir.)



> Und sein wir mal ehrlich. Was soll schon gross passieren, wenn man mit etwas mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit da runter rollt – darum geht es ja meistens. (Klar, verletzten kann man sich auch in der Badewanne... und vor allem beim Risikosport, den ihr betreibt. Damit muss man leben.)


Klar gibt's das Risiko, sich zu verletzen. Ich bin allerdings um einiges besorgter darüber, daß etwas schmerzhaft enden könnte, als alle männlichen Biker, die ich kenne. Den Schalter einfach umzulegen nach dem Motto "Augen zu und durch" ist für mich wirklich schwierig und klappt eben nur hin und wieder.



> Verletzungen passieren meist beim JRA (just riding along…), wenn man nicht damit rechnet.


Da magst Du recht haben, den letzten Bodenkontakt hatte ich auf einem ebenen Waldweg  




> ... sich genau vorstellen, wie man es macht...


Mach ich nicht, meine Vorstellungskraft wirft dann immer auch sämtliche Möglichkeiten ein, was passieren könnte 
Aber es gibt halt auch die Stellen, die ich jetzt nur deswegen fahre, weil ich verpaßt hab, daß die Stelle "schon da ist", ich
dann nicht mehr absteigen konnte und mir gar nichts anderes mehr übrig blieb, als die Stelle dann zu fahren.

lg
Gaby


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Juni 2016)

Ich gehe jetzt mal nicht auf alles ein. Das haben wir beide - zwar nicht miteinander, aber einzeln mit besagten Personen genau so schon tausendfach durch 



herbert2010 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt halt auch die Stellen, die ich jetzt nur deswegen fahre, weil ich verpaßt hab, daß die Stelle "schon da ist",


haha, das stimmt. Ich warne auch nur noch vor WIRKLICH gefährlichen Stellen.
Letztens haben wir im Regen an einem kleinen Absatz vor einer Kurve 4 oder 5mal wieder hochgeschoben, bis es dann endlich geklappt hat. Da war alles dabei von "davor anhalten" bis "halb Absatz runter fahren und dann im Trackstand irgendwann umfallen".
Aber am Ende hat es dann ganz easy geklappt "War ja eigentlich gar kein Problem  "

Die gute Dame ist dann einfach weiter gefahren (voraus), bevor ich wieder aufsteigen konnte.
Was sie nicht wusste: 3 Kurven später kam eine ähnliche Stelle, nur deutlich schwerer (hoher Absatz mit verblockter Spitzkehre im direkten Anschluss)... das hat dann komischer Weise wie von Zauberhand funktioniert, als hätte man das Leben lang nix anderes gemacht 



Naja. Machste nix. Hilft nur fahren


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> 3 Kurven später kam eine ähnliche Stelle, nur deutlich schwerer (hoher Absatz mit verblockter Spitzkehre im direkten Anschluss)... das hat dann komischer Weise wie von Zauberhand funktioniert, als hätte man das Leben lang nix anderes gemacht


Manchmal reicht die ankündigung, es werde schwierig, völlig aus, um das stresslevel zu früh ansteigen zu lassen. Manchmal wäre mund halten hilfreicher.


----------



## Basti138 (15. Juni 2016)

Klar, das verunsichert 
Andererseits ist ein Mitfahrer von mir mal böse gestürzt, obwohl ich vorraus gefahren bin - wie mans macht, ist verkehrt 
Hilft nur üben üben üben


----------



## JoeArschtreter (15. Juni 2016)

Und bisschen mit Schnaps abfüllen. Drogen helfen immer.


----------



## Basti138 (16. Juni 2016)

Am Besten welche, die dir so richtig in den Arsch treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (16. Juni 2016)

Haha, liest sich von Gaby als ob ich es geschrieben habe.

Bin/war auch so ein Absteigekandidat.
Im letzten Jahr hat sich bei mir einiges getan, was aber auch daran lag dass ich im mentalen Bereich viel getan habe.

Trotzdem habe ich leider immer wieder mal Aussetzer wo gar nichts geht. Umso ärgerlicher weil ich ja weiß ICH KANN ES JA.

Ein Faktor bei mir ist wenn ich in einer Gruppe unterwegs bin, ich muss mich Wohlfühlen, kurz die Chemie muss stimmen und ich darf nicht immer hinterherhetzen.

Zum Thema Tipps vom Mann / Freund, das geht meist schief allerdings nicht nur beim Mtb .
Gibt es auch in anderen Sportarten das Training mit Partner oft im Streit endet.
Das Problem hab ich zum Glück nicht, mein Männe fährt ja nicht.
Von daher bin ich auf mich alleine gestellt, was das üben oftmals erschwert, hat also alles Vor- und Nachteile.

Fakt ist aber auch das wir Frauen anders ticken was das Einschätzen von Gefahren geht.
Spätestens wenn Kinder da sind wird Frau einfach vorsichtiger.

Ach ja die Ankündigung von schwierigen Passagen ist für mich nicht so gut, ich suche dann ewig und steige dann auch mal ab wo es eigentlich gar nicht nötig wäre weil ich zu sehr mit suchen beschäftigt bin


----------



## Black-Under (16. Juni 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt halt auch die Stellen, die ich jetzt nur deswegen fahre, weil ich verpaßt hab, daß die Stelle "schon da ist", ich
> dann nicht mehr absteigen konnte und mir gar nichts anderes mehr übrig blieb, als die Stelle dann zu fahren.
> 
> lg
> Gaby



Das geht nicht nur Mädels so, letztens bin ich einen Trail gefahren den ich zuletzt vor einem Jahr gefahren bin, nur auf einmal hat da jemand nach einer Kurve einen Drop gebaut (50cm vielleicht) den wäre ich nie gefahren, so mußte ich ihn fahren weil ich ihn viel zu spät gesehen habe und ich hab den echt gut genommen.  Ist schon witzig sowas.

Mann weiß man kann das, traut sich aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Juni 2016)

Ich habe einmal meine ortsunkundigen mitbiker vor einer sehr unangenehmen holztreppe gewarnt. Bei der hatte ich schon einige kunststücke veranstaltet und hatte einen heidenrespekt. Während ich noch nach hinten orientiert rede, rumpelt es unter mir. Als es ausgerumpelt hatte, stellte ich fest, es war die treppe gewesen. Sie war im herbstlaub verborgen und ich bin sie unbeeindruckt runter gefahren.


----------



## xAbraxas (16. Juni 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Manchmal reicht die ankündigung, es werde schwierig, völlig aus, um das stresslevel zu früh ansteigen zu lassen. Manchmal wäre mund halten hilfreicher.





murmel04 schrieb:


> Haha, liest sich von Gaby als ob ich es geschrieben habe.
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich leider immer wieder mal Aussetzer wo gar nichts geht. Umso ärgerlicher weil ich ja weiß ICH KANN ES JA.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich da auch mit einklinken darf. Was das Vorhersagen von schwierigen Stellen angeht, bewirkt es genau das ich absteige. "Was? Schwierig? Steig ich ab!" Das ist ähnlich dem: Denk jetzt nicht an einen rosa Elefanten! Stressfreier ist es tatsächlich für mich, wenn er vor fährt. Ist zwar auch kein Allheilmittel aber hilfreicher.


----------

